# التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )   asmicheal


الموضوع بالكامل منقووووووووول 
من عدة مواقع 
من قرائاتى على النت 
لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

لينك مباشر 


=​

:download:

*تعريف التوبة :*
+ ما دامت الخطية هي انفصال عن الله ، فالتوبة إذن هي رجوع إلى الله .و الرب يقول في ذلك " ارجعوا إليّ ، أرجع إليكم " ( ملا 3 : 7 ) . و الابن الضال حينما تاب ، رجع إلى أبيه ( لو 15 : 18 – 20 ) . حقاً إن التوبة هي حنين الإنسان إلى مصدره الذي أُخذ منه . و هي اشتياق قلب ابتعد عن الله ، ثم شعر انه لا يستطيع أن يبعد أكثر ...

+ و ما دامت الخطية خصومة مع الله ، تكون التوبة هي الصلح مع الله 
+ التوبة أيضاً يقظة روحية ، لأن الإنسان الخاطئ هو إنسان غافل ، لا يحس ما هو فيه . لذلك يخاطبه الكتاب قائلاً " إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم " ( رو 13 : 11 ) .

+ و ما دامت الخطية تعتبر موتاً روحياً ، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الخطاة إنهم " أموات بالخطية " ( أف 2 : 5 ) ، تكون التوبة إذاً انتقالاً من الموت إلى الحياة حسب تعبير القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي ( 1 يو 3 : 14 ) . التوبة هي قلب جديد طاهر يمنحه الرب للخطاة ، يحبونه به . فهي عمل الهي يقوم به الرب في داخل الإنسان .

+ التوبة هي التحرر من عبودية الخطية و الشيطان ... و من أغلال العادات الخاطئة ، و من السير وراء الشهوات ، و لا يمكن أن ننال هذه الحرية بدون عمل الرب فينا . لذلك يقول الإنجيل " إن حرركم الابن ، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " ( يو 8 : 36 ) . إذن التوبة هي ترك الخطية ، و لكن من أجل محبة الله و من أجل محبة البر . لأنه ليس كل ترك للخطية يعتبر توبة . فقد يبتعد الإنسان عن الخطية بسبب الخوف ، أو الخجل ، أو المشغولية مع بقاء محبتها في القلب . فلا تعتبر هذه توبة . 

*نمو التوبة :*
التوبة كأية فضيلة ، ينمو فيها الإنسان و يتدرج . و يظل ينمو حتى يصل إلى كمالها . 
فهناك نقطة قبل ترك الخطية ، و هي الرغبة في التوبة لأن كثيرين لا يريدون أن يتوبوا . بل يجدون لذة في الخطية تدعوهم للبقاء فيها . أو إن طباعهم جميلة في أعينهم لا يريدون أن يغيروها ... 
أحبائي .. أهم من ترك الخطية بالفعل ، تركها بالقلب و الفكر فهناك من يترك الخطية بالعمل و لكن محبتها ما تزال في قلبه ، و كمال التوبة هي كراهية الخطية أي يصل إلى الوضع الذي يكره فيه الخطية من كل قلبه و يشمئز منها و لا يحتاج أي جهد في مقاومتها لأنها لم تعد تتفق و طبيعته ، و هنا يصل الإنسان إلى حافة النقاوة .
التوبة إذن ليست مرحلة و تنتهي ، إنما تستمر معنا . لأنه ليس أحد بلا خطية و لو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الأرض . فكلنا نخطئ و نحتاج إلى توبة . و هكذا تصير التوبة بالنسبة إلينا عملاً يومياً ، لأننا في كل يوم نخطئ . " إن قلنا إننا لم نخطئ ، نضل أنفسنا و ليس الحق فينا " ( 1 يو 1 : 8 ) . إذن التوبة لازمة لكل منا ، و في كل يوم من حياتنا .

*دعوة إلى التوبة :*
إن الله المحب للبشر ، بدافع من محبته لأولاده ، يدعوهم للتوبة . ذلك لأنه " يريد أن الجميع يخلصون " ( 1 تي 2 : 4 ) . و هو لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد ، بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة ( 2 بط 3 : 9 ) . و هو من أجل خلاصهم مستعد أن يتغاضى عن أزمنة الجهل ( أع 17 : 30 ) . هو يحبنا ، و يريدنا بالتوبة أن نتمتع بمحبته .
كانت الدعوة للتوبة ، أهم موضوع في الكتاب المقدس لكي يتنقى الناس و يخلصوا ... و لما كانت التوبة لازمة للخلاص أرسل السيد المسيح له المجد قدامه يوحنا المعمدان يهيئ الطريق أمامه بالتوبة فنادى بالتوبة قائلاً " توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " ( مت 3 : 2 ) . وقدم للناس معمودية التوبة . وهكذا عمل التوبة سبق عمل الفداء . و المعمدان سبق السيد المسيح .

*أهمية التوبة :*
أهم ما في التوبة ، أنه بدونها لا يتم الخلاص . يقول الرب " إن لم تتوبوا ، فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون " ( لو 13 : 3 ) . و قد " أعطى الله الأمم التوبة للحياة " ( أع 11 : 18 ) . 
إن التوبة هي التي تنقل استحقاقات دم المسيح في المغفرة . فالخلاص مقدم للكل و دم المسيح كاف للكل و لكن لا ينال منه إلا التائبون . حقاً إن " دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية " ( 1 يو 1 : 7 ) ... و لكنه لا يطهرنا إلا من كل خطية نتوب عنها . و قد اشترط الرسول لهذا التطهير أمرين و هما " إن سلكنا في النور " ( 1 يو 1 : 7 ) ، و أيضاً " إن اعترفنا بخطايانا " ( 1 يو 1 : 9 ) . وهذان الشرطان متعلقان بحياة التوبة .

*عوائق التوبة :*
لا يوجد شيء يحاربه الشيطان أكثر من التوبة وذلك لأنها تضيع كل تعبه السابق . لذلك تبدو أحياناً صعبة على البعض . فالشيطان دائماً يضع العراقيل و العثرات التي تعطل التوبة ، و منها :

+ العثرات ، سواء كانت إغراءات أو فرص غير متاحة من قبل .
+ مقارنة الخاطئ نفسه بمستويات ضعيفة فيظن أنه في حالة حسنة لا تحتاج إلى توبة .
+ ضعف الشخصية ، بحيث يمكن أن تنقاد للوسط المحيط بها .
+ تأجيل التوبة .
+ اليأس والشعور بأن التوبة صعبة وغير ممكنة .
+ البر الذاتي ، الذي فيه لا يشعر الإنسان أنه مخطئ . كذلك لا يتوب من لا يبكت نفسه و من يرفض تبكيت الآخرين . فالتوبة سهلة للمتواضعين ، وصعبة على الأبرار في أعين أنفسهم .
+ من عوائق التوبة أيضاً عدم وجود مخافة الله في القلب . 


*التوبة و الكنيسة :*
الكنيسة لها عمل كبير في توبة كل إنسان : يدخل في نطاقه عمل التعليم و الإرشاد ، و عمل الرعاية و الافتقاد ، و نقل أعمال الروح القدس و عطاياه من أجل خلاص كل أحد و نقل استحقاقات الدم الكريم . و الكنيسة هي الوسط الروحي الذي يساعد على حياة التوبة و هي التي تقدم للتائب سر الاعتراف و تمنحه الحل و الغفران . و في الكنيسة يجد التائب القلب الذي يأتمنه على أسراره .

*وسائل التوبة:*
قد يكون لكل إنسان الأسلوب الذي يصل به إلى التوبة ، و الذي تراه النعمة مناسباً له أو لظروفه ... على أن هناك قواعد عامة – في الطريق إلى التوبة – تناسب الكل و لعل من أهمها :

+ اجلس مع نفسك ، حاسبها ، و اخرج بقرار .
+ لا تلتمس لنفسك الأعذار .
+ لا تؤجل التوبة. ابدأ من الآن وانتهز الفرصة .
+ اهتم بخلاص نفسك .
+ ابعد عن الخطوة الأولى للخطية .
+ ابعد عن قساوة القلب عند عمل النعمة فيك. 
+ أعد تقييم سلوكك .
+ ابعد عن الثعالب الصغار المفسدة للكروم .
+ اهتم بالاعتراف و التناول .
+ اهتم بعلاج نقاط الضعف التي فيك ، و بالذات الخطايا المحبوبة منك .
+ اهتم بمحبة الله لتطرد منك محبة الخطية .
+ صارع مع الله و خذ منه قوة ، لكي بهذه القوة تتوب و تحيا حياة التوبة.



بقلم :قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

سر التوبة
*الأنبا رافائيل*

*1- هو رجوع الخاطئ إلى الله ومصالحته معه باعترافه بخطاياه، أمام كاهن الله ليحصل على حل لمغفرة ذنوبه كما أمر المسيح معطياً السلطان للكهنة بذلك: "وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السموات. وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السموات" (مت 19:16)، "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة، فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت 17:18،18)، "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 23:20). *
*2- كان يتم بالاعتراف بالإقرار بالخطايا "وكان كثيرون من الذين أمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع 18:19). *
*شروط التوبة : *
*1- انسحاق القلب والندامة على الخطية "ذبائح الله هى روح منكسرة، القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره" (مز 17:51)، "أقوم واذهب إلى أبى وأقول له يا أبى أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك. ولست مستحقاً بعد أن أدعى لك إبناً. اجعلنى كأحد اجراك" (لو 18:15،19)، "وأما العشار فوقف من بعيد *
*لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء. بل قرع على صدره قائلاً اللهم ارحمنى أنا الخاطئ" (لو 13:18)، "لأن الحزن الذى بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة. وأما حزن العالم فينشئ موتاً" (2كو 10:7). **2- العزم الثابت على إصلاح السيرة "فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته قال لهم يا أولاد الأفاعى من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتى، فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة" (مت 7:3،8)، "بعد ذلك وجده يسوع فى الهيكل وقال له: ها أنت قد برئت.. فلا تخطئ أيضاً، لئلا يكون لك أشر" (يو 14:5)، "فقالت لا أحد يا سيد. فقال لها يسوع ولا أنا أدينك، اذهبى ولا تخطئ أيضاً" (يو 11:8)، "فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكى تأتى أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب" (أع 19:3)، "فأذكر من أين سقطت وتب وأعمل الأعمال الأولى، وإلا فإنى أتيك عن قريب وأزحزح منارتك من مكانها إن لم تتب" (رؤ 5:2). **3- الإيمان الثابت بالمسيح والرجاء الوطيد فى تحننه لأن "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص" (أع 12:4)، "له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" (أع 43:10)، "فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلص أيضاً إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله، إذ هو حى فى كل حين ليشفع فيهم" (عب 25:7). **4- الاعتراف الشفوى بالخطايا أمام الكاهن كوكيل الله. *
*? "فإن كان يذنب فى شئ من هذه يقر بما قد أخطأ به. ويأتى إلى الرب بذبيحة لإثمه عن خطيته التى أخطأ بها.. فيكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته" (لا 5:5-7). *

*? "لكن إن أقروا بذنبوبهم.. التى خانونى بها وسلوكهم معى الذى سلكوا بالخلاف.. أذكر ميثاقى" (لا 40:26-42). *

*? "إذا عمل رجل أو امرأة شيئاً من جميع خطايا الإنسان وخان خيانة بالرب. فقد أذنبت تلك النفس فلتقر بخطيتها التى عملت.." (عر 6:5،7). *

*? "وتأتى إلى الكاهن الذى يكون فى تلك الأيام وتقول له: اعترف اليوم للرب إلهك إنى دخلت الأرض التى حلف الرب لآبائنا أن يعطينا إياها" (تث 3:26). *

*? "إن كنت قد كتمت كالناس ذنبى لإخفاء إثمى فى حضنى.." (أى 33:31). *

*? "فقال يشوع لعخان يا ابنى أعط الآن مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل، واعترف له وأخبرنى الآن ماذا عملت. لا تخف عنى" (يش 19:7). *

*? "فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت إلى الرب، فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت" (2 صم 13:12). *

*? "وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السموات. وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السموات" (مت 19:16).*

*? "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً فى السماء. وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً فى السماء" (مت 17:18،18). *

*? "ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 22:20،23). *

*? "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلوة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه، وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع 14:5-16). *

*5- كان الرسل يوقعون التاديبات على الخطاة بدليل "ولكن إن كان أحد قد أحزن فإنه لم يحزنى بل أحزن جميعكم بعض الحزن لكى لا أثقل... مثل هذا يكفيه هذا القصاص الذى من الأكثر ين" (2كو 5:2،6). *
*نتائج هذا السر :*
*1- مسامحة الخاطئ وغفران خطاياه "اعترف بخطيتى ولا أكتم إثمى. قلت أعترف للرب بذنبى وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتى" (مز 5:32). *

*?"ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتب إلى الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران" (أش 7:55). *

*? "من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 23:20). *

*? "إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا. إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (1يو 9:1،10).*
*2- محو الخطية وعدم ذكر الله لها "قد محوت كغيمة ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك" (أش 22:44). *

*? "فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التى فعلها وحفظ كل فرائض وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياة يحيا لا يموت. كل معاصيه التى فعلها لا تذكر عليه، فى بره الذى عمل يحيا" (حز 21:18،22). *
*3- التبرر من الخطية "اغسلنى كثيراً من إثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى" (مز 2:51).*

*? "أقول لكم إن هذا نزل إلى بيته مبرراً دون ذاك" (لو 14:18). *
*4- نيل الخلاص والحصول على رجاء الحياة الأبدية "فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت إذ هو أيضاً إبن إبراهيم" (لو 9:19). *

*? "أن يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد لكى تخلص الروح فى يوم الرب يسوع" (1كو 5:5).*
*5- الانعتاق من عقاب الخطية "فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته، قال لهم: يا أولاد الأفاعى من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتى" (مت 7:3). *

*? "والآن قد وضعت الفأس على أصل الشجرة فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تقطع وتلقى فى النار" (مت 10:3). *
*? "كلا أقول لكم. بل إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (لو 3:13). *
*6- المصالحة مع الله ونيل سلامه "فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رو 1:5). *

*? "لأنه هو سلامنا الذى جعل الإثنين واحداً، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط" (أف 14:2). *
*7- الحصول على رتبة البنوة التى فقدناها بالخطية "فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجير لأبى يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا أهلك جوعاً. أقوم وأذهب إلى أبى وأقول له يا أبى أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك، ولست مستحقاً أن أدعى لك ابناً، اجعلنى كأحد أجراك. فقام وجاء إلى أبيه" (لو 17:15-24).* 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

*مفهوم التوبة الأرثوذكسى
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل*​

*
عوامل عديدة تشابكت لتفسد الفكر الأرثوذكسى الآبائى من جهة حياتنا مع الله وعلاقتنا به، ولعل أبرز هذه العوامل (النزعة الفردية فى الخلاص) التى يتبناها المنهج البروتستانتى ، وكذلك (النسكيات المتطرفة) التى كان يتبناها المنهج الكاثوليكى الغربى*
*ولعل أهم الموضوعات التى أصباها الغموض والانحراف موضوع (توبتنا) ، وأزعم أننى أستطيع تلخيص ما يدور بذهن الشباب من جهة التوبة فى هذه النقاط 
1- أن التوبة هى رجعة حاسمة عن الخطية يعقبها قداسة السيرة بدون سقطات. 
2- أن الرجوع للخطية بعد الاعتراف معناه أن توبتى لم تكن حقيقية وهى غير مقبولة. 
3- إن ارتباطى بالمسيح يستلزم قداسة السيرة ... وهذه القداسة تحتاج مجهود عنيفاً واستمرارية فى عدم الخطأ. 
4- بما أننى – عملياً – لا أستطيع ألا أخطئ، وليس لدى مقدرة على السلوك فى نسكيات عنيفة .. لذلك فإما أن :
أ- أعيش بقلبين أحدهما يليق بالكنيسة ويكون لى صورة التقوى بها دون قوتها . والآخر يليق بحياتى الخاصة وبالعالم وأوافقه على كل انحرافاته .
ب- أو أنه لا فائدة ولنترك الكنيسة لمن يستطيع، أما أنا (فلنأكل ونشرب لأننا غداً نموت) .

صديقى الشاب ...
لعلك توافقنى فى هذا الزعم ... ولكن دعنا الآن نتلمس مفهوم التوبة فى ضمير الكنيسة كما صاغته فى نصوص الليتورجيا (القداس) ولنبحر معاً فى أعماق أنهار القداس الإلهى لعلنا نخرج منه بتحديدات تنير أمامنا الطريق فيسهل ... إذ أن القداس فى الحقيقة - يحوى منهج توبة متكامل بفكر أرثوذكسى آبائى أصيل ... لأول وهلة سنلاحظ أن : 

1- التوبة هى عمل مستمر ومتكرر ومدى الحياة :
يبدأ الكاهن القداس بصلاة سرية يرددها أثناء فرش وتجهيز المذبح فيقول : "أيها الرب العارف قلب كل أحد القدوس لمستريح فى قديسيه . الذى بلا خطية وحده، القادر على مغفرة الخطايا . أنت يا سيد تعلم أننى غير مستحق ولا مستعد، ولا مستوجب لهذه الخدمة المقدسة التى لك . وليس لى وجه أن اقترب وافتح فمى أمام مجدك المقدس، بل ككثرة رأفتك اغفر لى أنا الخاطئ وأمنحنى أن أجد نعمة ورحمة فى هذه الساعة وأرسل لى قوة من العلاء … الخ" .

تأمل كيف تنضح هذه الصلوة بالتوبة والانسحاق والشعور بالخزى بسبب كثرة الخطايا ... ومن الذى يقدمها ؟ أنه الكاهن المحسوب فى ضمير الكنيسة أنه شفيع فى المذنبين أمام الله ...

ثم يستمر الكاهن فى تقديم توبة عميقة منسحقة طوال القداس حتى يختمه بهذه الصلوه قبل التناول : "... لا تدخلنا فى تجربة ، ولا يتسلط علنا كل أثم ، لكن نجنا من الأعمال غير النافعة ، وأفكارها وحركاتها ومناظرها وملامسها ، والمجرب أبطله ، واطرده عنا ، وانتهر أيضاً حركاته المغروسة فينا، واقطع عنا الأسباب التى تسوقنا إلى الخطية ، ونجنا بقوتك المقدسة ... الخ" أنك تستطيع أن تلمس روح التوبة المتغلغلة ليست فى هذه الصلوة فقط بل فى كل صلوات القداس الإلهى، كأن القداس قد وضع فقط للتائبين ... ، ما يعنينى هنا أن :

1- استمرار صلوات التوبة طوال القداس إنما يشير إلى ضرورة استمرارية التوبة فى حياتنا . 
2- أن يبدأ القداس وينتهى بالتوبة ؟ معناه أن التوبة هى عمل يستمر مدى الحياة ، منذ أن أدرك ذاتى وحتى الانتقال إلى السماء . 
3- تكرار القداس يومياً بنفس النمط ونفس الصلوات يدل على أن التوبة – فى ضمير الكنيسة – هى عمل متكرر يومياً فلو كانت التوبة هى مجرد مرحلة يعقبها قداسة بدون سقطات، لصار فى الكنيسة نوعان من القداسات أحدهما للمبتدئين التائبين ويكون مليئاً بعبارات التوبة والانسحاق، والآخر للمتقدمين (الذين لا يخطئون) ويكون مليئاً بالحب والتسبيح والفرح ، ولا مجال فيه للتوبة والانسحاق . 

إننا نتطلع أحياناً إلى يوم نتحرر فيه تماماً من الضعفات والسقطات ونعيش القداسة فى ملئها وبهجتها ... وعندما يتأخر هذا اليوم نصاب بالإحباط واليأس الفشل ... غير عالمين أنه سيأتى ولكن فى الدهر الآتى ... أما فى هذا الدهر فإننا فى زمان التوبة والنمو لذلك فالكنيسة الملهمة رتبت لنا توبة فى كل يوم حاسبة فى ضميرها أننا ضعفاء ساقطون لأنه "ليس عبد بلا خطية ، ولا سيد بلا غفران" مرد إنجيل الصوم الكبير ... فليست الكنيسة مكان قديسين فقط ولكنها مستشفى تائبين .

إننا ندخلها خطاة فى كل يوم فتبررنا بدم المسيح الذى تستجلبه لنا بالتوبة والاعتراف والحل ... لاحظ هذا الحوار الذى يدور بين الكاهن والشماس والشعب فى نهاية كل صلاة طقسية (خاصة القداس) .
يقول الشماس : احنوا رؤوسكم للرب (وهى دعوة للتوبة والاعتراف السرى أمام المسيح فى حضور الكنيسة كلها) ؟
يرد الشعب : أمامك يارب (أى ها نحن أمامك منحنين معترفين بذنوبنا وآثامنا وميولنا الرديئة) .
ينبه الشماس : ننصت بخوف الله (مشيراً إلى قرار خطير يصدر بعد قليل يجب أن ننصت لنسمعه بمخافة) .
يقول الكاهن : السلام للكل (أى أن هذا القرار الخطير سيحمل سلامة للكنيسة كلها) .
يرد الشعب : ولروحك أيضاً .
ثم فى هدوء وصمت عميق يحنى كل مصلى كالأسد رأسه ويقرع صدره ويعترف أمام الله بخطاياه ... والكاهن كذلك يتوب عن نفسه وعن الشعب ثم يقرأ عليهم التحليل .

نلاحظ أن :
توبة + اعتراف + تحليل = غفران

هذا يدفع الشماس لأن يصرخ (خلصت حقاً ومع روحك أيضاً) شاهداً للكاهن والشعب أن خلاصنا قد حضر بسبب الغفران ... فيفرح الشعب ويتهلل ويصرخ بنغمة الفرح قائلاً آمين كيرياليصون كيرياليصون ... وفى القداس خاصة يكمل الكاهن الحوار قائلاً :
القدسات للقديسين (أى هذا الجسد والدم يأخذهما فقط القديسون التائبون الآن) .
فتصرخ الكنيسة بانكسار ووداعة : واحد هو الآب القدوس ، واحد هو الابن القدوس ، واحد هو الروح االقدس . (معترفة بذلك أن واحداً قدوس هو الله ؟ وان كل قداسة فينا هى مجرد انعكاسات قداسته فى وجوهنا) ... وعلى هذا الرجاء وبهذه الثقة نتقدم للتناول من الأسرار المحيية ... ونخرج من الكنيسة مبررين بدم المسيح ... ولكن غير معصومين من الخطأ .. لذلك فنحن مدعوون للعودة للكنيسة مراراً وتكراراً ... ندخل خطاة ونخرج متبررين ... وبتكرار التوبة والعودة للمسيح تضمحل الخطية من أعضائنا ويزداد الاشتياق للمسيح وطهارته ... ولكننا سنظل خطاة وسيظل المسيح (الذى بلا خطية وحده القادر على مغفرة الخطايا) ، مهما ترقينا فى الفضيلة والحب والالتصاق بالمسيح فنحن "تراب ورماد" .

لكن بينما أنا خاطئ متعثر فى خطواتى ، وميولى الرديئة تدفعنى للسقوط ، أجد الكنيسة تدعونى قديساً (القدسات للقديسين) ، (أحباء "الله مدعوين قديسين" (رو7:1) فكيف يكون ذلك ؟ الإجابة هى الركيزة الثانية فى مفاهيم التوبة بالفكر الأرثوذكسى :

2- التوبة هى عمل كل الكنيسة بكل أعضائها :
فلا يوجد فى الكنيسة فئتان : خطاة مبتدئون وقديسون كاملون ، بل الكل خطاة قديسون ، لأن التوبة تجعل الزانى بتولاً والخاطئ قديساً .

لا تتخيل – صديقى الشاب – أنك وحدك تخطئ مع (جيل الشباب الخطاة) ... أبدأ .. كلنا نخطئ وكلنا نحتاج التوبة ... ونحن – الإكليروس – شركاؤك فى الضيقة وفى الضعف وتحت الآلام مثلك ... اسمع الآب الكاهن – المحسوب أنه قائد وقدوة – يصلى فى القداس قائلاً : "اذكر يارب ضعفى أنا المسكين، وأغفر لى خطاياى الكثيرة ، وحيث كثر الآثم فلتكثر هناك نعمتك ، ومن أجل خطاياى خاصة ، ونجاسات قلبى لا تمنع شعبك من نعمة روحك القدوس . حللنا وحالل كل شعبك من كل خطية ومن كل لعنة ومن كل جحود ومن كل يمين كاذبة ومن كل ملاقات الهراطقة الوثنيين . أنعم علينا يا سيدنا بعقل وقوة وفهم لنهرب إلى التمام من كل أمر ردئ للمضاد ... الخ" .

لو كان الحال أن الحياة الروحية مفصولة إلى مرحلتين : التوبة والقداسة ؟ لكان من البديهى أن يكون الكاهن قد انتهى من مرحلة التوبة ، ولا حاجة له أن يصلى مثل هذه الصلوات المفعمة بالانكسار والتذلل وليتركها للخطاة المبتدئين ...

ولكن فكر الكنيسة هو أن التوبة والقداسة صنوان يسيران معاً ، فأنا خاطئ لأننى إنسان ضعيف وأنا قديسين لأن المسيح يقدسنى بنعمته ... "إن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا. إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (1يو8:1،9) نحن خطاة (هذا طبع) والمسيح يطهرنا (لأنه أمين وعادل) ، فلا تظن صديقى أن القداسة بعيدة المنال أو أنك غريب عن القديسين، بل أنت وأنا وأبى الكاهن وكل الكنيسة تائبون ... ورجوعنا للخطية لا يلغى انتمائنا للمسيح ونبوتنا له ، فالأحرى أن ننتبه سريعاً ونقوم من سقطاتنا بدون يأس ... متمثلين بذلك الراهب الحاذق الذى قال للشيطان "ألست أنت تضرب مرذبة وأنا أضرب مرذبة" العبرة بالنهاية ؟ والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص ... والصديق يسقط فى اليوم سبع مرات ويقوم .

والأكثر من هذا أنك تسمع الآب الكاهن يطلب عن خطاياه وعن جهالات الشعب "أعط يارب أن تكون ذبيحتنا مقبولة عن خطاياى وجهالات شعبك" حاسباً خطايا الشعب أنها جهالات أما الكاهن فليس له عذر فى خطية .

وعندما يتقدم الكاهن ليغسل يديه قبل تقدمة الحمل ، وقبل البدء فى القداس لا يكون هدفه فقط نظافة اليدين وإنما نظافة القلب من الخطية والشهوات لأنه يصحب الغسيل بالصلاة "تنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر ، تغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج ... اغسل يدى بالنقاوة "

لقد جاء المسيح لأجل الخطاة ليدعوهم للتوبة ... والأبرار (فى أعين ذواتهم) ليس لهم نصيب فى عمل المسيح وعندما أدركت الكنيسة هذه الحقيقة سلمتنا – أولادها – سر التوبة مدى الحياة لنكون دائماً فى مجال عمل رب المجد ... فإذا كنت خاطئاً فلا تيأس بل اعرف أنك من صميم عمل المسيح لأنه قال "لم أت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة إلى التوبة لأنه لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى" .

وإذا اعترضت بأن توبتك ضعيفة وأنك تميل إلى الخطية والسقوط فأعلم أن:

3- الغفران يعتمد على قوة السر وأمانة الله : 
لذلك قيل عن سر التناول (السر العظيم الذى للخلاص) صلاة الاستعداد ، (السر العظيم الذى للتقوى) ، الرشومات . ويخاطب الكاهن الله قائلاً : "اللهم معطى النعمة ، مرسل الخلاص ، الذى يفعل كل شئ فى كل أحد" ... فثق صديقى أن الله "رحمته قد ثبتت علينا" مرد اسباتير ، وأن "الله يرفع هناك خطايا الشعب من قبل المحرقات (الجسد والدم) ورائحة البخور (الصلوات)" مرد الإبركسيس ... وكل الكنيسة تصرخ بهذا المرد الرائع "كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطايانا" ولا نستطيع أن ننسى الإعلان المقدس عن الجسد والدم أنه "يعطى عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا" ...
وهناك حركة طقسية غاية فى الإبداع تطمئنك أن خطاياك قد ألقيت على دم المسيح فالكاهن يغطى يديه بلفافتين الأولى على يده اليسرى تمثل الخطايا والضعفات ، والثانية على يده اليمنى تمثل بر المسيح (لأنه أخذها من فوق الحمل) وقبلما يرشم الكاهن الشعب بكلمة أجيوس (قدوس) يبدل اللفائف ويضع ما كانت بيده اليسرى على الكأس ويمسك ما كانت على الكأس بيده اليمنى ليرشم بها الشعب معلنا بذلك أن خطايانا جميعا قد ألقيت على الدم المقدس وأننا ننال البر بدم المسيح (اللفافة التى على الكأس) راشما إيانا بكلمة قدوس ليقدسنا .

حقيقة أن توبتنا ضعيفة ومريضة ولكن لنا رجاء فى الله "الذى يحيى الموتى ويدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة كأنها موجودة" (رو17:4) ونصرخ مع "أبو الولد" بدموع "أومن يا سيد فأعن عدم إيمانى" (مر9:24) فلو كانت توبتى عدما ، فأومن أنك ستعمل فيها عجبا وتخلصني بنعمتك لأنني عاجز بجهدى ولكننى لن أيأس من رحمتك .
لذلك وبناء على ما تقدم فإن التوبة الأرثوذكسية فيها :

4- ينتفى الإحساس بالإنجاز والبر الذاتى :

لأنه ليس بمقدرتى ومهارتى ، ولا بفرادتى بل بالكنيسة وبالكاهن وبالسر ... لذلك يتكرر طوال القداس المرد الشهير "كيرياليصون – يارب ارحم" عالمين أننا مهما تقدسنا أو تبررنا فنحن بحوجة شديدة لرحمة الرب ... ودائماً تسمع التعبير "نحن عبيدك الخطاة غير المستحقين ..." ، "نحن الأذلاء غير المستحقين ..." ، "ضعفى أنا المسكين ..." بينما نشكر الله في انكسار أنه "جعلنا أهلاً الآن أن نقف في هذا الموضع المقدس" ولأنه "جعلنا مستحقين" وبروح العشار التائب نصرخ "نسالك يا سيدنا لا تردنا إلى خلف ... لأننا لا نتكل على برنا بل على رحمتك ، هذه التى بها أحييت جنسنا" صلاة الحجاب وتستطيع أن تستشف هذه الروح المنسحقة طوال صلوات القداس لأن الكنيسة المقدسة قد أدركت بروح الله أن القلب المنكسر المتواضع لا ير ذله الله .

إن التوبة الأرثوذكسية هى عملنا الوحيد المتكرر طوال الحياة ، واللازم لكل أعضاء الكنيسة ، وهى تستجلب لنا غفران خطايانا بدم المسيح ونعمته المجانية ، اعتماداً على أمانته وحبه، لذلك فالتائب المسيحى لا ينتفخ ولا يفتخر بل يظل طوال عمره محتاجاً لرحمة الله وغفرانه .

ربى يسوع الغالى القدوس لن أيأس بعد اليوم ولن استهتر أيضاً ... لن أتوانى عن القيام عقب السقوط ، وكذلك لن أتوانى عن دعوتك لحمياتى من السقوط إكراماً لجسدك واحتراماً لكنيستك ... واثقاً أنه بكثرة غفرانك ستضمحل الخطية من أعضائى وسأترقى فى الفضيلة حتماً ... وسيجئ اليوم بنعمتك - الذى فيه يزداد لهيب حبك فى قلبى أعلى من لهيب الشهوة فى جسدى ... "نفسى تنتظر الرب أكثر من المراقبين الصبح" (مز6:130) لك المجد آمين .

*​

:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

توبنى يارب فاتوب

أقوال عن التوبة

+إن أثرت أن تتوب الي الله فأحترز من التنعم فأنه يثير سائر الاوجاع و يطرد خوف الله من القلب 
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)


+اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

+ان لم يضع الإنسان نفسه في مركز الخاطي فلن تسمع صلاته امام الرب
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

+ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالصة
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

+ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

+أخجل عندما تخطىء ولا تخجل عندما تتوب فا الخطية هى الجرح والتوبه هى العلاج الخطية يتبعها الخجل والتوبة يتبعها الجرأة لكن الشيطان قد عكس هذا الترتيب فيعطى جرأة فى الخطية وخجل من التوبه
( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)

+التوبة هى السفينة والخوف ربانها والحب هو الميناء الالهى ( القديس ماراسحق السريانى)

+أجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا ياتيك الموت فى هذة الليلة
(القديس مارافرام السريانى)

+سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله
( القديس ثيؤفان الناسك)

+التوبه سر الايمان وينبوع الخلاص وطريق المحبه والرجاء ومسلك الابرار وموطن الغرباء 
( القديس اباهور)

+ان الله يريد التوبه : حينما تنتصر الروح علي الجسد في فتره الصوم وتستطيع ان تخضع الجسد وتصلبه مع كاقة اهوائها ( البابا كيرلس السادس)

+" لتحزن عندما تخطئ ، ليس خوفاً من العقاب بل لأنك عصيت سيدك ، السيد الذى يحبك و يطلب خلاصك"
( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)

+كثيرا ما نقول غدا اتوب وينتهى كل شىء .. حسنا.. ولكن ماذا يحدث لو مت قبل غد ؟ ان الذى وعدك بالغفران اذا تبت لم يعدك بالغد اذا اجلت ..
( القديس اغسطينوس)

+لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله ( القديس اغسطينوس)

+جيد ألا تخطئ وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤخر التوبة وأن تبت فجيد ألا تعاود الخطية 
( القديس باسليوس)

+لا تعمل عملاً فى توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح وأعلم أنه لا يوجد شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل أنسان يخفى أفكاره ردية كانت أم جيدة 
( الشيخ الروحانى)

+لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)

+الذى يقول أنه تاب ثم يرجع إلى الخطية ثم يتوب ثم يرجع ، هذا لم يتب بعد ليست هذه توبة إنما محاولات للتوبة ، أما التائب الحقيقى فهو إنسان قد تغيرت حياته وقد ترك الخطية إلى غير رجعة مثل توبة أغسطينوس وموسى الأسود
( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)

+التوبة هيَ : بدء الطريق إلى اللَّـه ، ورفيق الطريق حتى النهاية ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)

+التوبة الحقيقية هى التوبة الصادرة من القلب وهى التى تستمر ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)
​ 
 
​:download:
​
تابعوا لو حبيتم *
*​*
**​*


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

اقوال عن التوبة لابونا بيشوى كامل
لتوبة للنفس كمخاض المرأة . ولكن نصيبها رؤية المسيح كما ترى المرأة طفلها مولوداً .
+ الانسان المسيحى انسان يجدد ذهنه دائماً بالتوبة وليس حياته .لأن الحياة تجدد مرة واحدة بالميلاد الثانى . أما تجديد الذهن فعملية يومية تتم بالتوبة .
+ فى اللحظة التى يسقط فيها الانسان فى نقد الآخرين، فى اللحظة عينها تهرب منه التوبة .
+ التوبة عمل إيجابى لا تقف عند مجرد عدم فعل الشر ، بل تنتهى إلى الشوق إلى فعل الخير .
+ التوبة فى المسيحية قيامة مفرحة سعيدة نهايتها حضن الآب وقبلاته حيث الفرح والسلام والطهارة والشبع.
الابن الضال : كان يرى الحلة الأولى المعمودية والحياة مع المسيح قيداً .. أما الآن فإنه يراها عمق الحرية .
كان يرى العجل المسمن أكلة مصحوبة بالقيود .. أما الآن فأصبح يرى فيها جسد الرب " أكلة القائمين من الموت " .
كان يرى فى وصايا أبيه سجناً وقيوداً .. أما الآن فإنه يرى فيها رباطات المحبة وأحضان الآب وقبلاته .
+ الرب يظهر بذاته للنفس التائبة ليقيمها .
+ اعتراف بلا توبة لا قيمة له .
+ المرأة الخاطئة أجمل مفهوم للخلاص .
+ التائبون أحسـن الكارزين فى الكنيسة وبسببهم يرجع الخطاة إلى الله .
+ محبة الله للخطاة والتائبين أكثر من أولاده المواظبين على العبادة دون توبة .
+ طوبى للزوانى التائبين لأنهم يسـبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت ، طوبـى
للعشارين محبى المال ، والعالم وشهواته التائبين لأنهم يسبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت .
+ التوبة عمل مستمر وتام . فهى امتداد للمعمودية . ويظل المسيحى يعيشها طول حياته .
+ التوبة فعل مستمر .. صلب مستمر للذات ، ولشهوات الجسد وللعالم ونمو للإلتصاق بالمسيح .. ونمو فى محبة المسيح ، والحياة مع المسيح ، ولأجل المسيح .
+ الخطية لها ثمار ردية : مرض .. ألم .. عدم سلام قلق .. ضيق .. اضطراب .. خوف .. حقد .. شهوة .. إلخ .
والانسان الذى يعيش تحت نيرها فهو يجنى ثمارها الذى لم يحس بخطاياه ، والذى مازال ساقطاً فى كبريائه وبره الذاتى صعب عليه أن يتلامس مع يسوع .. أى مخلص حياته .
+ لا تقل غيرى يخطئ .. لأن الدفاع وعدم الاعتراف = الكبرياء .
+ كل الشر فى حياتنا سببه نحن وليس الله ، أو الظروف ، أو المجتمع .
+ السقوط ليس معناه تغير الطبيعة ، ولكن معناه تلوث الطبيعة .
إن صرفت وجهك عن خطاياك ووضعتها خلفك على ظهرك . فإن الله سيراها ولا يصرف وجهه عنها . إذاً ضع آثامك أمامك إن كنت تريد أن الله لا يراها .
+ الله لا يهلك خاطئاً إلاَّ إذا استنفذ كل الوسائل فى توبته .
+ أنا انسان دائماً تحت الخطية .. ربما يعبر الملاك فى أى وقت يجدنى متسلحاً فى دم المسيح .. يرى العـلامة ويعبر عنى .
+ وقفتى أمام تيار الدم .. اعتراف قبل الصلاة بخطيتى وضعفى ومسكنتى .
+ الإنسان على صورة الله مخلوق . عندما يتوب الانسان تحت أقدام يسوع .. يرى فى يسوع الصورة المفقودة .. يرى الجمال الأصلى المفقود ..
+ طالما تجملت بالمساحيق .. وتجملت بالملابس .. وتجملت بالخلاعة .. ووقفت
أمام المرآة لتنظر جمالها .. وإذ بها ترى قبحاً ورذيلة وشر يخفى تحتـه جمالاً
حقيقياً مفقوداً .. ولكن تحت أقدام يسوع وجدت صورتها المفقودة فأحبتها .. ولا ترضى أن تتركها فتفقد صورتها الأولى .
+ الوقوف تحت قدمى يسوع هو تلذذ بصورة الانسان الأولى وللجمال المفقود .
+ لا يوجد شئ يسبب فرحاً للانسان إلاَّ إحساسه بالتغيير من الداخل ، وإحساسه بالقوة فيه فى الداخل ، وإحساسه بالمسيح غير المحدود يحيا فيه فى الداخل .
+ أحياناً يفرح الانسان بمال أو فستان أو مركز .. ولكن الفرح الحقيقى هو الإحساس بقوة التغيير .. قوة حياة المسيح فينا .
+ هذا هو سر المسيحية : الفرح الذى لا ينطق به .. فرح القوة الداخلية .
+ نينوى مدينة عظيمة لله .. فى توبتها المقبولة .. فى الدرس الذى أعطته للعالم كله .. فى صومها .. فى صلاتها .. فى إيمانها .
+ إذا صدأ الحديد ليس معناه تغير طبيعته ، ولكن إذا مسح الصدأ بالصنفرة تظهر الطبيعة الأولى من جديد .
النفس التى تحيا التوبة .. تظهر الطبيعة الجديدة .
النفس التى تمتلئ بالروح ، بالصلاة ، بالحب .. تظهر فيها الطبيعة الجديدة .
+ إذا كانت توبة فرد تجعل ملائكة السماء تفرح .. فكم يكون توبة مجموعة خدام أو أسرة أو مدينة بأكملها!!
+ التوبة إرتفاع إلى أعلى جبل التجلى حيث الفرح الدائم وحيث الابتعاد عن الأرضيات .
+ أعطنى يارب أن أصعد إلى أعلى الجبل خذنى خذنى هذا حقى أنا ابنك .
+ إن الرب لم يمنحنى المغفرة فقط بل منحنى الروح القدس ، وبالروح القدس عرفت الله نفسه .
منــاجاة
الهى أعطنى أن أعترف بقوة لكى تصير خطيتى أمامى .. وأعطنى أن أذكرها كل حين كى لا أعود إليها وأتمتع ببركات التوبة .
فى المساء أقف أمامك وأقول العمل الذى أعطيتنى قد أتممته .. أشكرك وأعتذر عن إنحرافاتى الفكرية ، ونسيانى وعدم تسليمى أحياناً .. وتكون ختام صلاتى هو الارتماء فى حضن الآب كابن صانع مشيئة أبيه .
+يا نفسى اعترفى بأن مياه العالم ولذته لن تشبعكِ ،اعترفى بخطيتك ، الرب يسوع عطشان لخلاصكِ .
+ التوبة ليست من صنع الانسان لذلك يقول أرمياء النبى " توبنى يارب فأتوب" .
+ سر التوبة هو عمل الروح القدس باستمرار فى حياة العروس من أجل غسلها " بالدم " وتقديسها وتبريرها باسم الرب وبروح الهنا ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) .
+ عندما تدعو الكنيسة للتوبة .. أى تكنس بيتها للبحث عن الدرهم المفقود .. يلقى الروح القدس أشعته على النفوس المخلصة لتتوب وتعلن عن وجودها .
+ الروح لا يثمر ثمر البر إلا فى النفس التائبة .
+ التوبة هى أهم علامات الحب .
+كلما أحس التائب بأنه أحزن بخطيته الرب الذى أحبه وأن صليب يسوع المسيح مرفوع أساساً من أجل غسل خطاياه وخلاصه منها كلما كانت توبته سليمة وصادقة.
+ هناك إذاً توبة مزيفة فيها خداع للنفس .. وتوبة حقيقية من عمل الروح القدس.
+ كل لحظة يهمل " الانسان " التوبة يفقد قوة القيامة . لأنه يعيش ضعف الفتور وقوة السقوط .
+ التوبة لا تقف عند الندم على الخطية ولكنها تتقدم خطوة أخرى إيجابية . وهى كيف يبدأ التائب حياة جديدة مع الله ؟!
+ التوبة تتدرج من الحزن على خطايا واضحة مثل القتل والزنا والسب والشتيمة والحلفان والسرقة .. إلى إدراك أن عدم المحبة ( محبة أخيك كنفسك ) هى قتل . " من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس " ( 1 يو 3 : 15 ) .. إلى أن النظرة الشريرة هى زنا ومحبة المديح هى سرقة مجد الله .
+ لقد ارتبط سر التوبة بالقيامة ارتباطاً مستمراً بدون انفصال لحظة واحدة .
+ الاعتراف ليس سرد خطايا بل توبة وحزناً . لأنه " طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون " .
+ الاعتراف المستمر يعمل على تنقية النفس ويدفعها لحياة جديدة .. خاصة عندما تؤهل لشركة جسد الرب ودمه .
منــاجاة
ربى يسوع إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء ولا الخل بل ترويه توبتى ورجوعى لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشاناً .
+ يا نفسى الشقية هل تبخلى على حبيبك المصلوب بأن تروى نفسه بالرجوع إليه.
+ ثم إنى أستطيع أن أقدم لك ماءً للشرب عندما أدعو نفوس اخوتى البعيدين عنك إلى التوبة والرجوع .
+ إنه عمل هام يروى عطشك ، ويخفف آلام الصليب.
+ ربى أعطنى هذه النعمة أن أروى عطشك .
+ إنى بالحق أكرهك أيتها الأفكار الشريرة لأنك تغزين جبين حبيبى ومخلصى .
+ وكلما أكشف لك عن شوكة مريرة .. أرى يدك اللطيفة تسحبها برقة من جسدى لتضعها على أقدس مكان على رأسك .
+ تسحب الأشواك من عقلى ، ويدى ، وفكرى ، وجسدى .. ثم تكومها وتصنع منها إكليـل عار ، وإكليـل لعنة ، وإكليل دنس وشر .. ثم تضعه على رأسك !!
+ ما أرهبها لحظة أحس فيها بالبرء والسلام والشفاء ..
وأرى الألم والدماء تسيل من وجهك .. عندئذ أصرخ بدموع وفرح .. وأقّبل جبينك وإكليل شوكك .
+ الله لا يحاسبنا على كثرة خطايانا بل على عدم توبتنا .
+ الاعتراف هو عبارة عن يقظة روحية فيها يجدد الانسان نفسه ، ويخلع عنه شره ، ويتحرر من رباطاته المادية ، ويرجع لوصايا كتابه ، وينطلق بالصـلاة إلى
أبيه الحبيب مرتمياً فى حضنه السماوى .
+ التوبة هى مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة .
+ التوبة هى رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له .
+ التوبة دعوة اقتناء الله لأولاده .
+ التوبة هى دفعة حب إلى حضن الآب حيث قبلات فمه ( لو 15 : 20 ) .
+ فى كل مرة نتوب فيها ونرجـع إلى حضـن الآب فهى بالتأكيد حركة حرية للتحرر من قيود العالم والخطية والشر ، والرجوع بفرح وتهليل إلى حضن الآب.
+ التوبة هى موت عن الخطية وقيامة مع المسيح .
+ التوبة هى الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ، ومن الموت للحياة.
+ التـوبة هى دموع وتسمير مخافـة الله فى القلـب ..
والقداسة هى ثمرة مخافة الرب .
+ ليست التوبة هى فقط البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هى أيضاً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح .
+ ما يفسد توبتنا هو إلقاء العيب والذنب على الآخرين وبذلك تضيع بركة التوبة .
+التوبة هى تأمل النفس فى ذاتها وعدم النظر إلى الآخرين .
+ التوبة بعيدة عن الشخص المتكبر الذى يحـس ببره الذاتى .
+ لا توبة بلا ترك ، ولا حب بلا ترك .
+ يا نفسى هل تركتِ أحقاد قلبكِ من أجل يسوع .. وتركتِ لمَن أساء إليكِ ، وتركتِ حب ظهوركِ ، ومحبة المديح ، والخوف على الكرامة والخوف من الناس ، ومحبة الذات ، ومحبة المال ، وشهوة الجسد ، ولذة الحواس ، والتعلق بشاب أو شابة و ...
+ أخى إن لم تكن قد تركت من أجل الرب فأين الحب ؟
والذى يترك كثيراً يحب كثيراً .. والرب يسوع ترك للموت . لأن الحب أقوى من الموت .
+ قسوة القلب سببها التهاون وعدم محاسبة النفس باستمرار .
+التوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب ، وتجدد الذهن ، وتحفظ النفس منسـحقة فى طاعة الآب ، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب السماوى .
+ النفس التائبة نفس فرحة مسّبحة للرب .
+ كنيسة بلا توبة فى حياة أفرادها هى كنيسة بلا فرح .
ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس فى الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها .
+ الشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه .
+ الانسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله .
+ للتوبة ثمار : الاتضاع .. التسبيح .. الشكر .
إننا نتعامل الآن مع شيطان مغلوب وعالم مغلوب وخطية مدانة فى الجسد .
أيتها التوبة :
أنت قيامتى كل يوم مع المسيح ..
أنت معموديتى اليومية التى بها أغسل ثيابى ..
أنت الطريق ليعمل فىَّ روح القيامة " الروح القدس " كل لحظة ..
أنت الطريق ليثمر فىَّ روح الله القدوس محبة ، فرح، سلام ، طول أناة ، لطف ، صلاح ، إيمان ، وداعة ، تعفف .. وكل غنى الروح ..
+ أيتها التوبة :
هل تقوم قيامة بدونك ؟
هل يمكن التلذذ بالمسيح وبحضن أبيه بدونك ؟
هل يمكن ممارسة التناول والقيامة بدونك ؟
هل يمكن أن أحيا مسيحياًَ قائماً بدونك ؟
هل يمكن أن أتذوق الصليب والقيامة بدونك ؟
+ أيتها التوبة :
بك يفرح الآب ويركض ويقع على عنق ابنه .
بك يفرح الابن ويحمل الخروف على منكبيه رغم شدة تعبه .
بك يفرح الروح القدس عندما يجد درهمه المفقود .
بك يفرح ملائكة السماء .
بك يفرح القديسون .
ما أقواك أيتها التوبة .. وما أروعك .. إنك أروع أيقونة للقيامة . إنه يخرج منك صدى صوت جميل جذاب يخرج من عمق قبر صاحبك قائلاً :
المسيح قام من الأموات بالموت داس الموت والذين فى القبور أنعم لهم بالحياة الأبدية


​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

يوميـــات تــــائب - للقمص يوسف اسعد 
فى خلال رحلة لمدينة بورسعيد ، جلست فى مكان هادئ، وطلبت شرب فنجان شاى فلما أتى به حامله وضع لى سكر وشاى وكوب ماء وبينما اتناول الفنجان وجدت قطة تصعد بهدوء للترابيزة وتقترب بفمها ولسانها من كوب الماء، وابتدأت تلعق بلسانها فى كوب الماء. كانت عطشانة للماء واستمرت تشرب حتى قارب نصف "شوب" الماء الكبير ان ينتهى.

رأيت ذلك فابتسمت وقلت لها أهلاً وسهلاً "على مهلك" .. ظلت تشرب وتنظر الى ، الى ان رأى ذلك اثنان كانا بجوارى فابتسمنا جميعاً معاً . لكن احد الاثنين فكر بإنسانية ان يملأ الكوب الذى بدأ يتناقص بكوب ماء كان بيده
ولما هم بالوقوف تحذرت القطة ، ولما اقترب ليزيد لها الماء ويقلل من عنائها فى احناء الرقبة داخل الكوب، دخلها الخوف من طبيعة الانسان الذى اعتادت ان يقابلها بالقساوة، فهربت مذعورة بينما تعجب حامل كوب الماء كيف انه يفكر خيراً ويقدم خيراً فيستقبل خيره بالذعر والرفض والفرار
ساعتها تذكرت طبيعة الله تعالى المملوءة خيراً ، والكلية الحنان والرأفة، كم تقدم لنا ونحن نهرب ونرفض ونخاف
ان الامر كان يستحق كاميرا متحركة للتصوير الدقيق عن الطبيعة البشرية المذعورة والتى تهرب من عطايا الله الخيرة .. لانها لم تعتاد العشرة مع الطبيعة الالهية التى توجد الألفة والمودة مهما كانت الظروف والاحداث واستقبال كل شئ بتسليم ناضج هادئ للذى لا يمكن ان يقدم لنا إلا خيراً
انه مجرد حدث عابر ، لكنه كان لى درس كبير من حيوان اقحم الله وجوده على لحظات لكى اتعلم ان اقترب لله واعاشره واجيد التسليم الكامل لابوته .. ولا افر امام خيراته المقدمة لى مهما كان طبعى البشرى الضعيف فى فهم مقاصد الله السارة الكاملة المرضية دائماً
" لا تتلفت لأنى إلهك "
( إش 10:41)​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

من مذكــرات تائب - للقمص يوسف أسعد 
*



**



*
*كم آذيت شعورك يا ربى المحبوب ... لم اكن على دراية بما تسببه لك اهاناتى امام هداياك العظيمة غير المعبر عنها الى ان اعطيت ابنى الذى احببته وعلمته وزوجته ووضعت قدميه على طريقك هدية لانه محبوب فى قلبى ... فيقول لى اننى اشتريته بالهدايا واننى لا اصلح ان اكون له اباً ... كم جُـرحت ، وكم تألمت ، وكم انحنيت على نفسى*
*تذكرتك يا الهى....*
*وانت تمنحنى حلة البنوية بدمك الغالى الثمين ... ونقاوة الحياة الجديدة بغسل الميلاد الثانى فى المعمودية المقدسة، والتطعيم فى شجرة الحياة بالتناول المقدس فى شركة بيعتك الطاهرة .. وبعد هذا كله وقبله انى معروف لديك قبل انشاء العالم وقبل ان اصور فى بطن امى او يكون لى اسما وسط الناس .*
*...تذكرتك يا الهى الحبيب*
*كم جرحت وتألمت وانحنيت وانا آخذ اسمك الطاهر على وابوتك لى ثم اتنكر لك بالقلق على مصير ، او الاهتمام بتوافه . او التعلق بعواطف بشرية ، او السعى وراء موجودات ارضية، او التحايل البشرى لتحقيق شهواتى*
*تذكرتك يا الهى الحبيب وناديتك سامحنى*
*فما فعله ابنى معى كان مجرد تذكرة دائمة لى بفعلى المزرى معك يا أب الخليقة كلها ... فأعطنى الثبات فى ابوتك بجهاد ، واعطنى الشكر والتذكر بالجميل لهداياك التى هى جديدة كل صباح . واعطنى الفهم لكى لا اسئ لليد التى تحملنى للآن*
*لست محتاجاً الى صلاحى لكنى انا الذى اناديك اظهر صلاحك فى يا أب ليس فى طبعك التنكر المخزى الذى لبنوتى الضالة*​



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

أقوال القديس أوغسطينوس عن أول أثمار التوبة


وأما ثمر الروح فهي محبة فرح سلام.......... (غلا22:5) فالمحبة هي اولي ثمار الروح وهذه المحبة تترجم في محبتنا العملية لأخوتنا لذلك عندما طالب يوحنا المعمدان الفريسيين أن يظهروا ثمار توبتهم الحقيقة سألهم محبتهم لإخوتهم المحتاجين,. 
.

+ حقا إن التوبة عن الخطايا تصلح البشر لكنها إن ظلت عقيمة عن أعمال الرحمة لا يكون فيها نفع هذا ما يشهد به الحق على لسان يوحنا الذي قال للذين اتوا إليه (يا اولاد الأفاعي من اراكم ان تهربوا من الغضب الاتي فاصنعوا اثمارا تليق بالتوبة ولا تبتدئوا تقولون في انفسكم لنا إبراهيم ابا لاني اقول لكم ان الله قادر ان يقيم من هذه الحجارة اولادا لابراهيم والان قد وضعت الفاس على اصل الشجر فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار (لو 3: 9:7) فمن لا يصنع هذه الثمار التي تليق بالتوبة ليس له أن يفكر أنه سينال غفرانا بتوبة عميقة وقد أعلن يوحنا بنفسه ما هي هذه الثمار لأنه بعد نطقه بما سبق سألته الجموع وماذا نفعل؟ فأجابهم من له ثوبان فليعط من ليس له ومن له طعام فليفعل هكذا. 
ماذا ينفعكم لو طلبتم المغفرة دون ان تهيئوا أنفسكم لكي يسمع لكم وذلك بعدم صنعكم الثمار التي تليق بالتوبة فتقطعون كشجرة بلا ثمر وتلقون في النار؟! فإن كنتم تريدون ان يسمع لكم عندما تطلبون المغفرة (اغفروا يغفر لكم إعطوا تعطوا (لو 6: 37:38) 
+ ليتنا عندما نسأل من الله شيئا نفكر في الذين يسألوننا شيئا من هم. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). وممن يسألون؟ وماذا يطلبون. 
من هم يسألون؟ إنهم بشر. 
ممن يسألون؟ من بشر. 
من هم الذين يسألون؟ كائنات ضعيفة. 
ومن يسألون؟ من كائنات ضعيقة. 
من الذين يسألون؟ أشقياء. 
وممن يسألون؟ من اشقياء. 
فباستثناء الثروة التي لديه يكون السائل مشابها للذي يسأله فبأي وجه تطلب من سيدك يا من لا تسجيب لمن هو مساو لك؟! 
​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

التــــــوبـــــــة


قال الأب مقاريوس : تمسكوا بالتوبة واحذروا لئلا تصطادون بفخ الغفلة. 

قال الأب مقاريوس : داوموا على التوبة مادام يوجد وقت. فانكم لا تعرفون وقت خروجكم من هذا العالم.. لنعمل مادام لنا زمان. 

قال الأب مقاريوس : الطوبى لمن لازم التوبة حتى يمضي إلى الرب. 

قال القديس باخوميوس: لاتكسل ولا تؤجل التوبة لئلا يفاجئك المراسلون ويأخذونك وأنت غير مستعد فتصيبك شدة عظيمة وتعاين حينئذ الوجوه الشنيعة التى تحيط بك بقساوة وتمضي بك إلى المنازل المظلمة المملوءة فزعأ ونيرانأ. 

قال القديس مار اسحق : المريض الذي يعترف بمرضه شفاءه هين كذلك الذي يقر بأوجاعه فهو قريب من البر.

قال القديس مار اسحق : ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التي بلا توبة. 

قال القديس مار اسحق : أذكر عظم خطايا القدماء الذين سقطوا ثم تابوا ومقدار الشرف والكرامة اللذين نالوهما من التوبة بعد ذلك لكيما تتعزى في توبتك مضياقاً على نفسك ومحزنا لها كيما ينطرد العدو من أمامك. 

قال القديس مار اسحق : المعمودية هي الولادة الأولى من .................................................. .......... والتوبة هي الولادة الثانية كذلك .. الأمر الذي نلنا عربونه بالأيمان بالتوبة نأخذ موهبته. 

قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي باب الرحمة المفتوح للذين يريدونه وبغيرهذا الباب لا يدخل أحد إلى الحياة.

قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي النعمة الثانية التي تتولد في القلب من الإيمان والمخافة. 

قال القديس مار اسحق : التوبة هي السفينة والمخافة هي مديرها . 

قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: .................................................. .......... قد عرف أن الانسان شقي لذلك وهب له التوبة مادام في الجسد. 

قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: من يتذكر خطاياه ويقر بها لا يخطئ كثيرا ، أما الذي لا يتذكر خطاياه ويقر بها فانه يهلك بها. الذي يقر بضعفه موبخا ذاته أمام .................................................. .......... فقد أهتم بتنقية طريقه من الخطيه. 

قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: أيها الحبيب، مادامت لك فرصة التوبة فارجع وتقدم إلى المسيح بتوبة خالصة، سارع قبل أن يغلق الباب فتبكي بكاء مرا. 

V قال القديس الأنبا موسى الأسود: أسرع وأعزم على التوبة،V فان المسيح إلهنا يريد خلاص جميع الناس وأتيانهم إلى معرفة الحق وهو ينتظرك وسوف يقبلك. 

V قال الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير: كما أن الماء إذا سلط على النار يطفئها ويغسل كل ما أكلته،V كذلك أيضا التوبة التى وهبها لنا الرب يسوع تغسل جميع الخطايا والأوجاع والشهوات التى للنفس والجسد.

V قال الأنبا أشعياء: راجع نفسك كل يوم عما صنعته فيه من خطايا وصل إلى .................................................. .......... من أجلها فيغفر لك. 

V قال الأنبا أشعياء: احذر لئلا تكون بينك وبين الناس معاملة ما دمت في التوبة فأن الخطيه تشغلك عن الروحانية. 

قال الأنبا أشعياء: لا تعمل عملاً في توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح. 

قال أحد الشيوخ: إني أهوى الذي يخطئ ويندم ويقر بخطيته أكثر من الرجل الذي يعمل الصلاح ويزكي نفسه. 

قال أحد الشيوخ: سبيلنا أن نتطهر بالدموع مادمنا في هذا العالم قبل أن نمضي إلى حيث تحرق دموعنا أجسادنا. 

قال الأنبا باسيليوس: جيد أن لا تخطئ. وإن أخطأت فجيد الا تؤخر التوبة. وإن تبن فجيد ألا تعاود الخطية. وغذا لم تعاودها فجيد أن تعرف أن ذلك بمعونة .................................................. .........., وإذا عرفت ذلك فجيد أن تشكره على نعمته وتلازم سؤاله في إدامة معونته.

قال أحد الشيوخ: ليس شئ يغسل دنس الزنى مثل دموع التوبة ، لأن الزنى يخرج من الجسد والقلب، وكذلك الدموع تخرج من الجسد والقلب. 

قال أحد الشيوخ: يجب أن نحاسب نفوسنا كل يوم ونفتقد حياتنا بالتوبة. 

قال القديس أنطونيوس: إن أفضل ما يقتنيه الإنسان هو أن يقر بخطاياه قدام .................................................. .......... ويلوم نفسه، وأن يكون نتأنياً لكل بلية تأتيه حتى أخر نسمة في حياته. 

قال أحد الشيوخ: إذا سقطت فتب وأبك بحرقة قلب وأسأل .................................................. .......... ألا تخطئ أيضاً، لأنك أن حفظت نفسك قدامه يغفر لك ويطهرك مثل طهارة القديسين. 

قال مار اسحق: ليس شئ محبوب لدى .................................................. .......... وسريع في استجابة طلبته،مثل إنسان يطلب من لأجل زلاته وغفرانها. 

قال أنبا إبراهيم: لا تبن جسدك بالنعيم واللباس مثل البيوت المزخرفة التي تؤول إلى الهدم والهلاك، ولكن ابنه بالتوبة والأعمال المرضية لله على الأساس الوثيق الذي بنى عليه القديسون بمشي هين وصوت لين ولباس حقير وحب تام وطاعة واتضاع وحسيات ( أفكار ) نقية. 

قال الأنبا نيلس: إن كنا قد فعلنا أمراً نجساً فلنغسله بالتوبة، وتنهد على قريبك إن أخطأ كما تتنهد على نفسك أننا كلنا تحت الزلل. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: لكل خطية غفران إن كانت التوبة بقدر الخطية. 

قال الأنبا أنطونيوس: إن أفضل ما يقتنه الإنسان هو أن يقر بخطاياه قدام .................................................. .......... ويلوم نفسه.

قال أحد الشيوخ: أن أردت أن تنجح في أطفاء الغضب والرجز فاقتن الأتضاع، لأن الغضب والرجز يسوقان الإنسان إلى الهلاك وبيعدانه عن .................................................. ..........، أما الأتضاع فإنه يحرق الشياطين. 

سئل مار إسحق: ما هي التوبة ؟ فقال: هي ترك الأمورالمتقدمة والحزن من أجلها.

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي قلب منسحق. 


قال أحد الشيوخ: إذا تقدمت لأخذ القربان لا تفكر أنك أهل لذلك، لكن أعتبر أنك خاطئ واحعل في نفسك أن الخاطئ إذا تقدم نحو المخلص بإيمان وتحفظ كنحو قوته، اسنحق مغفرة خطاياه. فتقدم بتوبة واعتقد في نفسك أنك مريض وغير مستحق، بل مثل مجروح ومحتاج إلى شفاء. وأكن بأنك تتقدس بأخذ القربان إذا كنت على توبة لأن كل الذين تقدموا إليه بإيمان شفوا. 

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي أم الحياة تفتح لنا بابها بواسطة الفرار من الكل. نعمة التوبة التي ضيعناها بأنحلال سيرتنا تجددها فينا التوبة بواسطة إفراز العقل. 

قال مار إسحق: التوبة هي لباس الثياب الحسنة المضيئة. 

قال مار إسحق: إن كنت تحب التوبة فأحب السكوت لأنه بدونه لن تكمل التوبة ، ومن يقاومك على هذا فلا تلاججه لأنه لا يعرف ماذا يقول ، لأنه لو كان يعرف ما هي التوبة لكان يعرف أيضاً موضعها ، إنها لا تكمن في السجس. 

قال مار إسحق: الذي يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن إن هناك باب آخر للتوبة فهو محل للشياطين. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: الذي يتوب عن سيئاته ولا يعود إليها أيضاً حتى ولو كانت قبيحة سمجةأكثر من خطايا السدوميين، ويظهر من أجلها وجع قلب وندامة ودموعاً وبالجملة يقطع منه كل الشرور فمن ساعته يولد من الروح القدس، ويكون من أحباء .................................................. .......... الخصوصيين. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: أيتها الرحمة الفائضة، ما أوفرك يا من أعطيت لنا نحن الموتى بالخطايا رجماً مقدساً الذي هو التوبة، يلد بنيناً جدداً من عتق، أطهاراً من أنجاس، منيرين من مظلمين. من لا يعجب من رحمتك يا ربنا؟ ومن لا يعترف لنعمتك؟ يا من أتيت إلى الميلاد لتلدنا من بطن التوبة على شبهك كشبه مريم والدتك. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: أن التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التي للغفران. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي أم الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها فانه لا يموت . وكما ينادي المسيح خواصه بالتوبة كذلك بيعد الشيطان خواصه عن سماع هذا النداء وبالشطارة و................................................. ...........و يغطي قلوبهم. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي ترياق لأوجاع الخطية القاتلة، وعذاب عظيم للشيطان مضادها. إنها تخلص وتعتق المسبيين الذين سبوا بشره، وأتعابه التي تعبها في سنين كثيرة تضيعها التوبة في ساعة واحدة. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة تجعل الزناة بتوليين، كما تجلي النوراني الذي علاه الصدأ. والمضيئون الذين حقروها تركتهم فنزلوا إلى الجحيم السفلي . وهي تدخل إلى مخادع الزانيات وتجتذب الزناة وتلدهم في حضنها بتوليين للمسيح.. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة ترد الكافرين إلى الرسولية والرسل الذين نزعوها لبسوا الظلمة. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي أم النسور وكل من ولد منها أنبتت له أجنحة من نار، ومع الروجانيين يطير إلى العلا. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي ملحمة الطب السماوي ومن وضعها على وجهه برئ لوقته. وباللين تجبر الأنكسار. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة ترد الأتعاب التي ضيعها الشيطان وتعطي العطايا السماوية. 

قال الشيخ الروحاني: التوبة هي التي تجدد البتولية التي اتسخت وتحفظ بلا عيب التي لم تفسد بعد.


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

 من قصص بستان التائبين )


*



*​

*



تقابلت مع اب اعترافى فى الكنيسة واعترفت امامة بخطاياى ما عدا واحدة , لم اعترف بها لخجلى . انصرفت لمنزلى ووجدت نفسى كئيبا ,
وتعاظمت كئابتى يوما بعد يوم حتى تعطلت عن دراستى . حاولت ان اجد منفذا استريح بة من كابتى ولكنى لم اجد .

لا انسى يوم سبت لعازر ,وهو اليوم الذى تتذكر فية الكنيسة ليعازر الذى اقامة الرب من الاموات حيث صنعوا لة وليمة وهناك اخذت مريم اخت ليعازر الطيب ودهنت قدمى الرب (يو12)

فى هذا اليوم سبت لعازر كنت فى بيتى مستسلما لحالة القلق والخوف والكابة وكان هناك صوت داخلى يشجعنى على الذهاب الى الكنيسة ,فذهبت للكنيسة دون ان اعرف ماذا سافعل هناك .

فى فناء الكنيسة رأيت اب اعترافى .تكلم معى .اخذنى الى داخل الكنيسة وادركت ان الرب فى عنايتة دبر لى هذا اللقاء فى هذا اليوم .

كانت فرصة جميلة انتهزتها وصارحت اب اعترافى بحقيقة ما امر بة من كابة وقلق نفسى فى داخلى .كلمنى الاب عن القلق واسبابة وقال لى ان من اسبابة : اخفاء اى شىء فى الاعتراف بسبب الخجل او الخوف . شعرت ان السما انفتحت لى واخرجت كل ما فى قلبى من خطايا وافكار خصوصا الخطية التى خجلت ان اعترف بها فى اعترافى السابق الاخير كانت جلسة جميلة شعرت فيها بحب المسيح وقلبة المفتوح واذرعة الحنونة صلى اب الاعتراف على راسى صلاة التحليل واحسست بفرح عجيب وشكرت الله على تلك البركة التى اعطانى اياها من خلال السر المبارك : سر التوبة والاعتراف 
وعزمت انى بنعمة الله دائما اكون صادقا مع اب اعترافى ولا اخفى شىء بعد ان مررت بهذا 

مسكين الانسان الذى لم يمارس سر الاعتراف ولكنة لا يعترف بكل شىء وطوبى لمن يضع يدة على مفتاح البركة هذا .
وهنا اتذكر قولا قالة يشوع بن نون لعاخان بن كرمى : يا ابنى اعط الان مجدا للرب .... واعترف لى واخبرنى الان ماذا عملت . لا تخف عنى (يش7)

توبنى فاتوب لانك انت الرب الهى (أر18:31)

قصة من قصص بستان التائبين 
للقمص شاوربيم يعقوب
​*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

المحامى الحقيقى (من بستان التائبين ) 



*المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة نسيت ان هذا القول الالهى وعند ابواب*
*المعاشرات الردية تعلمت شرب الخمر والمخدرات والقماروغيرها من الامور *
*التى ذكرها قبيح والتى تؤدى كلها الى الجحيم الابدى انطبق على قول الرسول بطرس*
*لهم عيون مملوءة فسقا لا تكف عن الخطية خادعون النفوس غير الثابتة لهم قلب متدرب فى الطمع اولاد اللعنة (2بط 2)*

*لم اكن اكرة شيئا قدر سماعى عن:الموت . اذ كنت اخاف من لحظة الموت*
*من الطبيعى اننى فشلت فى دراستى واصبحت عاطلا لا عمل لى الا السهرات *
*مع الاردياء*

*فى احدى السهرات امرنى اصدقائى باحضارالطعام لهم من الخارج اطعت الاوامر *
*وعند رجوعى وجدت العساكر يحاصون اصدقائ فى مان السهرة فهربت *
*الى احد المحامين لاسالة ما العمل ولم يكن يعرفنى قبل ذلك وكان يخاف *
*اللة تقيا *
*استمع لى المحامى منفردا ثم غير الحديث وبدا يكلمنى عن ضرر الخطية ونتائجها *
*ثم بين لى محبة المسيح وعملة الفدائى على الصليب قال لى: لقد اتيت لى *
*وانا حامى ارضى لانصحك فى قضية ارضية اما انا فارشدك الى المحامى الحقيقى *
*ليحل ك قضيتك الابدية*
*استغربت انا لهذا الكلام فلم يسبق لى ان سمعت مثلة *
*لشدة اندهاشى قام ليصلى فاخبرتة انة لم يسبق لى الصلاة ولم افتح اجبية *
*للصلاة ولا اعرف ماذا اقول وتصبب العرق غزيرا من حرج الموقف ولكنة قال لى *
*ان الصلاة هى صلة بين الانسان واللة هى تعبير عن احتياج القلب للمسيح*
*هو مزمور يرنم او طلبة تردد او دمعة تزرفاو قلب يفتح او طيب يسكب *
*او ارادة تخضع *
*فاض قلبى وصليت ولم ادر ماذا قلت ولبكنى صليت كثيرا وبدموع وخرجت*
*من عند المحامى الارضى وقد امسكت بيد المحامى الحقيقى *
*باكرا جدا ذهبت للكنيسة بعد انقطاع سنين وجلست معترفا باتضاع مع الاب *
*الكاهن الذى ارشدنى الى طريق السماءوهكذا نجانى الرب من سجن زملائى *
*وسجن الخطية الابدية*

*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*


*مريح التعابى *


*على جدران مبنى فى احدى المدن قرأت الجملة الغريبة الاتية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]*تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*


*تأملت مرارا فى هذة الجملة ولم ادرك معناها او من هو قائلها الذى يريح كل التعابى واين يا ترى اجدة *


*توجهت لمحطة القطارات وعلى الرصيف جلست بجوار رجل ضرير انتظر القطار تجاذبت اطراف الحديث مع الاعمى وفكرت ان اسالة عن الجملة الغريبة وفعلا اجابنى بابتسامة وديعة انة يعرف واخبرنى ان عملة هو مرتل فى الكنيسة واضاء وجهة بنور عجيب وفتح فمة واخبرنى ان قائل هذة الجملة هو السيد المسيح وانة هو مريح التعابى كل التعابى احسست ان الاعمى كان منيرا فى بصيرتة رغم عماة اخترقت كلماتة اسوار نفسى وكانت كسيف ذى حدين دخل مفرق نفسى اقبل القطار وركبناة واعطانى انجيلا صغيرا ثم فارقنى فى محطة نزولة *


*تاملت فيما حدث لى كثيرا وقلت لنفسي ما معنى كل هذا الجملة الغريبة الضرير الانجيل المسيح*


*فى منزلى فتحت الانجيل لاول مرة فى حياتى وجدت كلامة سهلا وحلوا كالعسل اعدت قراءتة بتلهف وبينما انا اقرأة انار لى الحياة والخلود فى المسيح شعرت وانا اقرأة ان هناك صوتا كانة ات من اعماق الازل ويمتد بطول الابدية ويقول لى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*هذا هو يسوع المسيح مريح التعابى فهل تؤمن بة صرخت بكل قوتى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*:*[/FONT]*نعم اؤمن ذهبت مباشرة الى احد الاباء الكهنة واعترفت امامة بكل شىء واختبرنى فترة من الزمن ولما وجد صدق ايمانى عمدنى وهكذا دخلت دائرة النعمة وصرت خادما فى كنيستة المقدسة ومبشرا باسمة العجيب ف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لله على عطيتة التى لا يعبر عنها *


*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

لولا الانجيل لأكلتك 



*سافرت فى رحلة عمل الى احدى البلاد الافريقية الشهورة باكل لحوم البشر قديما دعانى احدهم لتناول العشاء واجلسنى على مائدة مرتبة وعلى نهايتها كان هناك الانجيل مفت الانجيل مفتوحا قبل الاكل صلى مضيفى وقرا فى الانجيل وبعد ان انتهى ضحكت وقلت لة : هل مازلتم هنا تتمسكون بالانجيل اننا فى بلادنا لم نعد نلتفت الية وتركناة*

*ابتسم الرجل الزنجى ولم يرد ولكن بعد انتهاء الطعام ادخلنى الى حجرة غريبة ومخيفة فهناك كانت على حوائطها جماجم بشرية وعظام انسانية وادوات غريبة من سكاكين وفوؤس وغيرها فى الحقيقة ارتعبت جدا وشعرت ان نهايتى صارت وشيكة*
*ولكنة ابتسم مرة اخرى وقال لى : لا تخف يا ابيض اللون فلولا الانجيل *
*لأكلتك وتلذذ بلحمك فعليك ان تشكر مسيح الانجيل الذى امنا بة وحررا من الخطية والتوحش ونقلنا من الظلمة الى النورومن سلطان الشر الى ملكوتة العجيب *
*استمع لى ايها الرجل الابيض فلست انا بواعظ اعظك عن المسيح ولكننى اقول لك ان المسيح انار لا الحيا والخلود بواسطة الانجيل *

*امسك بكتفى وقد انعقد لسانى وقال لى بحب وباخلاص لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا ارجع الى اللة وتب ارجع الى بلدك واخبرهم بما فعل الانجيل بنا ادعهم ليرجعوا الى النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل انسان اخبرهم انة لا فائدة ترجى من اى شىء بعيدا عن اللة فالعالم بكل فالعالم بكل ما فية لا يقدر ان يعطى السعادة للانسان المسيح وحدة المسيح لا سواة*

*تأثرت جدا من كلام الرجل وادركتان شعبنا فى ضلال بسبب الفلسفات ومحبة العالم وطلبت م سيدى يسوع المسيح ان يرحمنى ويرحم شعبى وصرت اقول:*
*يابى كم هو عجيب نجيلك فقد حول سواد القلوب الى ضياء الحياة الابدية وحول الطبيعة البشرية المتوحشة الى جمال النعمة . كم هو عجيب انجيلك ! كم هو عجيب انجيلك!*

*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

 ( من قصص بستان التائبين ) 



*



*

*تقابلت مع اب اعترافى فى الكنيسة واعترفت امامة بخطاياى ما عدا واحدة , لم اعترف بها لخجلى . انصرفت لمنزلى ووجدت نفسى كئيبا ,*
*وتعاظمت كئابتى يوما بعد يوم حتى تعطلت عن دراستى . حاولت ان اجد منفذا استريح بة من كابتى ولكنى لم اجد .*

*لا انسى يوم سبت لعازر ,وهو اليوم الذى تتذكر فية الكنيسة ليعازر الذى اقامة الرب من الاموات حيث صنعوا لة وليمة وهناك اخذت مريم اخت ليعازر الطيب ودهنت قدمى الرب (يو12)*

*فى هذا اليوم سبت لعازر كنت فى بيتى مستسلما لحالة القلق والخوف والكابة وكان هناك صوت داخلى يشجعنى على الذهاب الى الكنيسة ,فذهبت للكنيسة دون ان اعرف ماذا سافعل هناك .*

*فى فناء الكنيسة رأيت اب اعترافى .تكلم معى .اخذنى الى داخل الكنيسة وادركت ان الرب فى عنايتة دبر لى هذا اللقاء فى هذا اليوم .*

*كانت فرصة جميلة انتهزتها وصارحت اب اعترافى بحقيقة ما امر بة من كابة وقلق نفسى فى داخلى .كلمنى الاب عن القلق واسبابة وقال لى ان من اسبابة : اخفاء اى شىء فى الاعتراف بسبب الخجل او الخوف . شعرت ان السما انفتحت لى واخرجت كل ما فى قلبى من خطايا وافكار خصوصا الخطية التى خجلت ان اعترف بها فى اعترافى السابق الاخير كانت جلسة جميلة شعرت فيها بحب المسيح وقلبة المفتوح واذرعة الحنونة صلى اب الاعتراف على راسى صلاة التحليل واحسست بفرح عجيب وشكرت الله على تلك البركة التى اعطانى اياها من خلال السر المبارك : سر التوبة والاعتراف *
*وعزمت انى بنعمة الله دائما اكون صادقا مع اب اعترافى ولا اخفى شىء بعد ان مررت بهذا *

*مسكين الانسان الذى لم يمارس سر الاعتراف ولكنة لا يعترف بكل شىء وطوبى لمن يضع يدة على مفتاح البركة هذا .*
*وهنا اتذكر قولا قالة يشوع بن نون لعاخان بن كرمى : يا ابنى اعط الان مجدا للرب .... واعترف لى واخبرنى الان ماذا عملت . لا تخف عنى (يش7)*

*توبنى فاتوب لانك انت الرب الهى (أر18:31)*

*قصة من قصص بستان التائبين *
*للقمص شاوربيم يعقوب*



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

المنديل والمناولة
كنت اعتقد ان حياتى كشابة لا يجب ان تخلو من ثلاثة اشياء :الاغانى والتسليات ثم الاكل واللبس الفخم ثم مصاحبة اى شاب بحرية ولكن امى لم تعجبها هذة الافكار فكانت تشجعنى على الارتباط بالكنيسة وكنت اقاومها وتحت ضغطها الشديد تناولت مرة من جسد المسيح ولكنى فعلت امرا فظيعا فظيعا ارتجف عندما اتذكرة او اذكرة لاحد وهو اننى بعد المناولة اخرجت منديلى واخرجت المناولة من فمى ووضعتها فى المنديل ! ........ بعد فترة بدا ضميرى يبكتنى جدا وتقلقلت حياتى واصابنى المرض ولاحظ الذين حولى ان امورى تتدهور بشدة
فى احدى الليالى كنت جالسة على مكتبى استذكر دروسى فتحت الشباك وتطلعت نحو السماء الصافية ورايت النجوم المتلالئة وكانت قصة المنديل والمناولة لا تفارق فكرى ......انهمرت دموعى ورفعت نظرى الى الرب ساكن السماء .... ذهبت للكنيسة فى اليوم التالى وسمعت الخادم يقول انة ينوى ان يعظ عن مراحم الله للنفس ولكن الرب ارشدة ان يتكلم عن الاية الى تقول :مخيف هو الوقوع فى يد الله الحى...... بدأ الخادم يتكلم عن الدينونة.... ملأ الخوف قلبى لفترة طويلة ... ولكن كانت قداسات الكنيسة وتسبيحاتها وترنيمتها وحتى شكلها وايقوناتها وكل ما فيها يشعرنى بالراحة​
ياربى اشكرك لانك ارسلت لى احد اقاربى يشجعنى على الاعتراف وانت يا ربى قويتنى على الاعتراف .... اعترف بكل شىء .... وصمت . سالنى اب الاعتراف هل يوجد شىء اخر فاخبرتة بعد تررد شديد والعرق يملأ وجهى بامر المنديل والمناولة وحينئذ ملا الرجاء قلبى عندما قال لى اب الاعتراف : 

ودم يسوع المسيح ابنة يطهرنا من كل خطية ... تناولت من جسدك ودمك الاقدسين وكم كان عجيبا حبك يا سيدى انت الذى تغاضيت عن جهلى وعدم ايمانى . ف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لك ياربى 
وانت ان كنت سقطت فى خطية مثل هذة مثلى فلا تكتمها او تخبئها لا تتوان اسرع بالاعتراف بها ليمحوها دم المسيح حينئذ تستريح


قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

*دم المسيــــــــــــــــح*
*كنت اعمل نجارا فى دكان انسان تقى يحبنى ويكرمنى ويعتبرنى ابنا لة رغم عداوتى لعقيدتة كان النجار يضع بعضا من اموالة فى دولاب صغير فى حائط المحل ورغم اجرى المرتفع كنت اتطلع بشوق الى دولابة وما بة فى احد الايام كنت وحيدا بالمحل ومددت يدى لسرقة الدولاب ولكننى وجدت قوة خفية كانها تمسك يدى وتقيدها فاندهشت واقنعت نفسى بان اموال الرجل عليها حارس وبكتنى ضميرى كثيرا على ذلك*
*كان الرجل يدعونى كثيرا لبيتة ليطعمنى وكنت احاول ان ارفع عينى لبناتة ولكنى كنت اجد القوة الخفية التى منعتنى من سرقة اموالة تمنعنى ايضا من النظر الى بناتة واندهشت واقنعت نفسى بان بناتة عليهن حارس ايضا*
*فى احد المرات كنت اعمل بالمحل فوجدت قصاصة ورق ملقاة على الارض تناولتها وقرات فيها الجملة الاتية : ودم يسوع المسيح ابنة يطهرنا من كل خطية*
*لم افهم المعنى وسالت نفسى عن معنى الدم ومن هو يسوع المسيح وكيف يكون التطهير وما هى الخطية ولكنى لم اعرف شيئا*
*اخيرا تشجعت بسبب محبة صاحب المحل واريتة الورقة وسالتة عن المعنى فبدا يشرح لى باسلوبة البسيط وقال لى ان انت امنت بالمسيح تنال عطية غفران خطاياك وموهبة الروح القدس*
*محبة الرجل ومحافظة الله لاموالة وبناتة وقدوتة الصالحة لى وتاثير الاية التى قراتها جعلتنى اؤمن واعتمد وهكذا عرفت المسيح مخلصى الحبيب*
*باقة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين *
*للقمص شاروبيم يعقوب خليل*​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

*بائع الخضراوات*

*مهنتى هى بائع خضروات لا اعرف القراءة والكتابة كان يحلو لى الغش فى الميزان والاسعار وع هذا فلم تكن هناك بركة فضاع مكسبى فى السجائر والسينما والخطية وحرمت اسرتى من القوت الضرورى ورغم هذا احسست باشتياق خفى للاقتراب الى الله ولكن لم يرشدنى احد*

*فى عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح مر على خادم من الكنيسة وهنأنى بالعيد الذى لم يكن لى سوى الماكولات الشهية والملابس الجديدة ولكن الخادم كلمنى كلمة بسيطة عن ميلاد المخلص واعطانى صورة جميلة عن الرب يسوع فى طفولتة وهو فى حضن العذراء القديسة مريم فرحت بالكلام ووضعت الصورة فى محفظتى للبركة*

*سألنى الخادم : هل تصلى قل لا لا اعرف فعلمنى صلاة جميلة اردد فيها اسم الرب يسوع قائلا : ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطىء وطلب منى ان ارددها كانت صلاتى الاولى فى طريق التوبة ما اجمل حياة التوبة فقد حررنى الرب تماما من عادة التدخين والسينما والحلفان والشتائم والكذب والغش فى الميزان والاسعار صار مبدأى فى بيع الخضراوات نعم نعم لا لا *

*اشكر الهى الصالح اذ سمح لى ان اخدمة فى الكنيسة بنعمتة فى خدمة القرى رغم اننى جاهل بالقراءة والكتابة بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزى الحكماء واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزى بهم الاقوياء واختار الله ادنياء العالم والمزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود وانا اعتبر نفسى حقا احد الجهلاء والضعفاء والادنياء والمزدرى وغير الموجود ولكن المسيح يتعظم فى فى ضعفى ! عندما اذهب للخدمة اطلب من احدهم ان يقرا لة فصلا معينا من الانجيل ويبارك الرب كلمتة على لسانى وكم افرح عندما يقدم الرب عن طريقى ثمار النعمة للنفوس كما اقدم انا الخضراوات للمشتريين*

*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين *

*للقمص شاروبيم يعقوب خليل *
​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*



​*قصتى عجيبة اذ كنت ملحدا لا اؤمن بوجود اللة سيطر ابليس على افكارى وقلبى وكانت لى زوجة تقية تتعزىدائما بالانجيل وبالكنيسةوكان يحلو لى اغاظتها واثارتها اما هى فاحتملتنى بشكر وهدوء عجيبين وكانت لنا ابنة صغيرة ووحيدة احببناها من القلب *

*مرضت زوجتى بمرض خطير ثم فارقت الحياة على غير توقع وحزنت حزنا مفرطا وثار ضمير على بسبب قسوتى عليها فى حياتى الزوجية وندمت وندمت وبكيت وبكيت*

*اتى الناس اتعزيتى ولم اعر كلماتهم اى اهتمام اذ انغلق قلبى ضد تعزيتهم ازداد تعلقى بالطفلة الصغيرة اذ رايت فيها صورة الام وبدات اسكب عليها من حنانى سكيبا وبدات تكبر وتكبر فى قلبى حتى ملكت علية وكنت لا اطيق مفارقتها وهى احبتنى جدا *

*بدون اى مقدمات مرضت ابنى بنفس مرض امها وراعنى الامر فصرت كمجنون وانا انقلها من طبيب الى طبيب محاولا انقاذها بلا فائدة وددت لو اخذوا منى كل شىء وابقوها على قيد الحياة لكن من يقدر على ذلك*

*شعرت بحسرة وانا اجلس بجوارها على سريرها فى لحظاتها الاخيرة كان الموت يقترب منها ولا اقدر ان امنعة وددت لو مت بدلا عنك يا حبيبتى بكيت بقوة وبصوت مسموع اما هى فملأ السلام والراحة وجهها وفأجتنى بسؤال لم اتوقعة وقالتو لى بصوت خافت : حبيبى بابا اننى اموت الان فهل اموت على ايمان امى الحبيبة ام اموت على عدم ايمانك يا ابى الحبيب ؟ *

*هزنى سؤالها وصمت وقلت فى نفسى : ماذا جنى على عدم الايمان والالحاد والعناد وماذا يحدث لى لو مت بدون ايمان ملأت الدموع الاتية من نبع النفس المنسحقة عينى وضممت ابنتى المحتضرة الى صدرى وانا اصرخ بدموع :*

*امض يا فتاتى بسلام وارقدى على رجاء القيامة على ايمان امك الحبيبة وايمانى انا بالمسيح اغرورقت عينا فتاتى الصغيرة ثم اغمضتهما وانطلقت الى السماء وانطلقت انا فى طريق معرفتنى بالمسيح*

*انا هو الباب ان دخل بى أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى (يو9:10)*

قصة من باقة قصص : بستان التائبين​​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

اسودت صفحة حياتى بسبب خطاياى الكثيرة ولم يكن يسكن فى اى شىء صالح وكنت دائما متذمرا متضايقا قلقا بل وشهوانيا 

فى يوم خميس العهد خرجت من منزلى ومررت امام باب الكنيسة التى لم اكن ادخلها الا فى الافراح والماّتم دخلت الكنيسة فى هذا اليوم واليوم التالى الذى يوافق الجمعة العظيمة وشعرت بالراحة قلت لزوجتى ما المانع ان نذهب للكنيسة سويا وهكذا واظبنا على اجتماعات الكنيسة 

فى احدى العظات سمعت الاب الكاهن يعظ ويقول : انت تعبان ولا يوجد من يريحك غير المسيح شعرت بقوة وصدق هذة الكلمات وبعد انتهاء الصلاة توجهت للاب الكاهن امام باب الهيكل وقلت لة : هناك واحد يحتضر اعتقد الكاهن انى اطلب منة افتقاد انسان فى منزلة لانة يحتضر فاجابنى : الا يمكن تاجيل الزيارة الى الصباح فقلت لة : انا احتضر فهم الكاهن كل شىء وجلس معى وبدات افرغ كل ما بقلبى وانا اعترف لاول مرة فى حياتى وكان اعترافى بدموع 

قال الاب الكاهن " ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم ان قلنا اننا لم نخطىء نجعلة كاذبا وكلمتة ليست فينا" (1يو9:1)

ثم قال : ودم يسوع المسيح ابنة يطهرنا من كل خطية ( 1يو7:1) وضع على رأسى الصليب المقدس وصلى لى صلاة التحليل وقال لى : نحن نشكر اللة لانة قبل توبتك وتعال غدا صباح الاحد لتتناول من جسد الرب ودمة 

انصرف الاب الكاهن من الكنيسة الى بيتة وسرت معة فى الطريق وفجأة تذكرت خطية نسيت ان اعترف بها فاخبرتة بها فى الطريق وشعرت ان حملا ثقيلا انزاح من على كتفى واحسست ان بركة عظيمة دخلت قلبى لما تناولت من الافخارستيا اى سر الشكر اى التناول من جسد الرب ودمة باركنى الرب فسرت فى طريق التوبة وانا اخدمة فى البيعة المقدسة وفى خدمة القرى المحتاجة ف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لالهى الصالح 

من كتاب بستان التائبين 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*



*المشلول *
*سمعت هذة القصة التى حكاها احد الاباء الكهنة عن رجل رب اسرة جحد المسيح من اجل امرأة غير متزوجة وقد رفض توسلات اسرتة ونصائح الكنيسة تزوح وعاش فى هموم الحياة وغرور الغنى وشهوات سائر الاشياء وتعاظم فى شرورة وكبريائة حتى جاء يوم مات فية ابنة الصغير من زوجتة الاولى وكان متعلقا بة جدا فى عمر 13 سنة انكسر قلبة على ابنة وفى حزنة الذى بلا تعزية اصيب بمرض الفالج ( الشلل ) الكامل حتى نام بلا حراك لا يقدر على النطق ثم تركتة المرأة التى باع المسيح من اجلها بعد ان صرحت بانها فى غير احتياج ان تعيش مع مريض لا امل فى شفائة وهى لا ترغب فى ان تعيش خادمة لمفلوج بل تريد ان تعيش وتتمتع بحياتها هى وهكذا مضت وتزوجت برجل ثان ولم ترق لدموعة وهو الذى باع مسيحة من اجلها *
*لما كان فى عنفوان قوتة كان يرفض مقابلة اى كاهن ولكن تحت وطأة تجاربة قبل زيارة الكاهن لة لما عرضت علية اسرتة ذلك واعطى موافقتة بايماءة من راسة لانة لا يقدر على النطق وكانت اسرتة الاولى عادت الية لتقف بجانبة فى مرضة كنوع من الحب لعلة يرجع الى المسيح *
*جلس الكاهن بجوارة على سريرة واظهر لة محبة فائقة وكلمة عن المسيح الذى يحب ويقبل اشر الخطاة وقد طلب المغفرة لصالبية*
*سالت الدموع بغزارة على خدى المشلول دون كلام وصلى لة الكاهن بدموع ايضا طالبا من الرب ان يقبل دموعة وتوبتة سالة الاب الكاهن هل يريد ان يتناول من جسد الرب ودمة فأوم بالايجاب بعد قداس الاحد حمل الاب الكاهن جسد الرب ودمة فى علبة صغيرة وكم كان المنظر مؤثرا والمشلول يتناول بدموع شديدة وبدون كلام على سريرة وكانت دموعة تعبر عن توبة حقيقة وندم صادق وايمان قلبى *
*بعد ايام قليلة مات المشلول وشكر الاب الكاهن الهة الصالح الذى قبل المشلول فى الهزيع الاخير من حياتة وكأنة من اصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة سمعت انا هذة القصة فتاثرت وشعرت ان الرب يدعونى للتوبة وهو يوقظنى من غفلتى التى كنت اعيش فيها اذ كانت تراودنى افكار مثل افكار المشلول لترك المسيح لكن 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 للرب الذى مد يدة القوية لتنتشلنى *

*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*



*الاسود*​


*لاحظ صديقى انعزالى عن الكنيسة وياسى وقنوطى فدعانى لرحلة الى دير السيدة العذراء بالبراموس وبهذا الدير توجد اجساد القديسين موسى الاسود والانبا ايسيذورس ومكسيموس ودوماديوس وغيرهم*​


*وصلنا الى الدير وقام احد الاباء الرهبان بالشرح لنا عما فى الدير من كنائس واجساد القديسين وتاثرت بما شرحة عن موسى الاسود وكيف غيرة الرب من رئيس عصابة الى قديس طلبت الكلام منفردا مع الاب الراهب واخبرتة بضيقى وياسى وبعدى عن الكنيسة كلمنى بحب عن المسيح وكنت انا فى حالة لا يرثى لها استمر الاب الراهب فترة طويلة معى ولما لاحظ عدم اقتناعى بما قالة وعدم راحتى اشار الى المقصورة الموضوع بها جسد القديس موسى الاسود وقال هذا القديس كان رئيسا لعصابة من قطاع الطرق وقتل فى حياتة 100 شخص وقبلة المسيح فى ملكوتة فهل انت اسوأ منة اذهب وقف بجوار جسدة وقل لا فائدة منى ! وتركنى ومضى ووقفت بجوار الجسد وبدا الياس يفارقنى فان كان حقا المسيح طهر موسى الاسود فهل تقصر يدة معى وحينئذ فاض قلبى بالرجاء وقلت يارب سامحنى ونجنى من بالوعة اليأس المميت لانك لم تعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوةوالمحبة والنصح*​


*وانت يا ترى فى اى حال انت فية ؟ ان لم تعرف حالك او فى اى طريق انت فية فاسمع ما قال الرب لعروس النشيد :" ان لم تعرفى ايتها الجميلة بين الناس فاخرجى على اثار الغنم وارعى جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة " (نش8:1)*
*وهذا معناة ان لم يعرف الانسان طريق توبتة او خدمتة فعلية ان يخرج على اثار التائبين ويتامل خدمة القديسين فتوبة القديس موسى الاسود كانت علما على طريق توبتى.*​


*قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

لا تخف من عنوان هذة القصة فهى حقيقية وانا اسردها لك لتعرف حقا : ان اللة غنى فى الرحمة وكثيرة هى محبتة التى احبنا بها اما انا فيتيم ماتت امى الفقيرة فور ولادتى فاستودعنى ابى احد الملاجىء المسيحية ويقطنة عشرات من اليتامى والارامل الذين مالت بهم شمس النهار ! بعد قليل مات ابى ولم يكن هناك من يسال عنى الا انى وجدت رعاية فى بيت اليتامى هذا

*كبرت حتى صرت فتى ولكنى كنت غريب الطباع بى قسوة غريبة اكرة كل من حولى ويحلو لى مضايقة اليتامى الصغار فى البيت فاسرق حاجياتهم واضع لهم الملح بدل السكر فى مشروبهم واضع(الشطة اللاسعة ) على وسادة نومهم واتلذذ بتعزيبهم واضحك ملىء فمى عليهم *

*قرر المشروفون على البيت طردى لانى رفضت كل نصائحهم حتى لا اكون عقبة فى طريق بقية اليتامى او اكون قدوة سيئة لهم ولكن كانت هناك قلوب رحيمة رفضت طردى وقرروا الصلاة من اجلى مع الاولاد وكنت اضحك عليهم واتساءل ماذا تسطيع الصلاة ان تفعل من اجلى ؟*

*فى ليلة مظلمة قمت من على فراشى لاشرب كوب ماء وسرت فى طرقة عنبر النوم فاذا بى ارى منظرا رهيبا وقف لة شعر راسى : كان هناك شبح يقف امامى بلا حراك اسرعت خائفا الى فراشى ولكن لشدة عطشى قمت بعد فترة فوجدت الشبح الرهيب فى مكانة امتلكنى الرعب ورجعت ولكن بدلا من ان اخبىء راسى تحت الاغطية ركعت بجوار سريرى وبدات اصلى لاول مرة بدموع وانا اطلب مع العشار ان يرحمنى انا الخاطىء من شدة بكائى استيقظ بقية الاطفال حتى المشرفون واندهشوا لرؤيتى وانا اصلى بدموع وبدأوا هم يصلون ايضا وتحول العنبر الى مكان للبركة لمس فى الله قلوبنا جميعا وعشنا حياة التوبة بتدقيق وبدات اشكر الله على تيتمى واشكرة على الملجأ الذى يأوينى واشكرة على اخوتى اليتامى الذين معى فارقنى التذمر والحقد واذ صار هو ابى السماوى والكنيسة هى امى الباقية *

*قصة من باقة قصص :بستان التائبين* 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*











*العجوز والدم *


*جاءت حفيدتي الصغيرة من مدارس الأحد بالكنيسة وهي بهجة مرحة . جلست بجواري ببراءة وكانت تحبني كثيراً وأنا كذلك . قالت الطفلة : يا جدتي العزيزة ، لقد حكوا لنا اليوم في الكنيسة درساً جميلاً عن الصليب وجعلونا نحفظ آية تقول : ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية .*

*تنهدت بحسرة وقلت لها في عدم إيمان : أنتم الأطفال خطاياكم قليلة أما أنا العجوز فخطاياي كثيرة لا تُعد . قلت ذلك لأن الشك كان يملك قلبي وخطاياي عظيمة ومتنوعة ، فكم سرقت في الميزان من البائعين وأنا شابة ، وكم شتمت أهل زوجي ، وكم من ساعات وأيام أقضيها في أمور كثيرة شريرة وكم من مشاكل مع جيراني وكم من تذمر على الله وعلى الظروف ومرات شربت الخمور ، ومرة في يأسي حاولت الانتحار .*

*تنهدت بحسرة مرة أخرى وأنا أذكر خطاياي كشريط يمر أمام عيني ، وسألتني الطفلة : ماذا حل بك جدتي العزيزة . لم أرد ...*

*غفوت قليلاً ، فرأيت منظراً كأنه رؤيا أو حلم . رأيت نفسي كأني واقفة على جبل عال في أعلاه صليب عظيم وعليه الرب يسوع المسيح مصلوباً ورأيت ملاكاً بهياً واقفاً وهناك قطرات دم نازلة من جرح المسيح .*

*أمسك الملاك بيدي وقادني . رأيت ُ قطرات الدم تجمعت فصارت جدولاً صغيراً ، يتسع رويداً رويداً ، حتى صار نهراً عظيماً ممتلئاً ثم تحول إلى محيط عظيم لا نهاية له من دم المسيح .*

*أوقفني الملاك ، وقال لي هل خطاياكِ كثيرة ، فأجبته نعم ؛ قال : خذي رمالاً من على شاطئ المحيط بقدر خطاياكِ فانحنيت وجمعت في ثوبي حبات من الرمال الكثيرة واعتقدت أنها قدر خطاياي وأمرني الملاك بطرحها في المحيط ففعلت فاختفت الرمال فيه نهائياً .*

*قال الملاك أيهما أعظم ؟ خطاياكِ أم دم المسيح ؟ لا تكوني غير مؤمنة ، واستيقظت من نومي وفاضت دموعي وأنا أقول :*
*سامحني يا ربي . فدمك يطهر من كل خطية .*

*ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ( 1 يو 1 : 17 )*

*من كتاب بستان التائبين *
*القمص شاروبيم يعقوب*


:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*



*لم اخلق لاجلها *

*انا طالب جامعى ادرس فى احدى الجامعات البعيدة عن اسرتى اعجبت بزميلة لى وهى كذلك وصرنا نقف كثيرا سويا واحيانا كنا نهمل المحاضرات فى سبيل ذلك صارحتها بكل شىء وهى كذلك واتفقنا على الزواج اثر هذا الموضوع على دراستى فانشغلت كثيرا بة لدرجة انى كنت اجلس فى المدرجات مشتت الفكر قررت الذهاب لاب الكاهن ليبارك موضوعنا *

*اخبرت الاب الكاهن بكل شىء ولكنة اعترض على تصرفى وحاول ان يذكرنى بما قالة سليمان الحكيم فى سفر الجامعة , لكل شىء زمان ولكل امر تحت السماوات وقت .(جا1:3)*

*ولكننى وقد سيطرت على حواسى فكرة الارتباط بزميلتى اخبرتة بانة لا يمكننى ان اترك الموضوع وقلت لة : لقد خلقت لاجلها وهى خلقت لاجلى وما عليك يا ابى الا ان تضع الصليب على راسينا وكفى *

*سالنى الكاهن عن راى الاهل فاخبرتة انهم لا يعلمون شيئا حاول ان يقودنى للتوبة ولكن قلبى لم يفكر فى التوبة انصرفت من امامة وعدت الية بعد ساعة ومعى زميلتى وسالها الكاهن : فكانت اجابتها نفس اجابتى نحن خلقنا لبعض *

*قالت ذلك لاننا قد عملنا غسيل مخ بعضنا لبعض *
*قال لنا الكاهن : ان الزواج لا يكون بهذة الطريقة فلابد اولا كما قال السيد المسيح من حساب النفقة - نفقة الزواج وتكاليفة - والانتهاء من الدراسة وطلب مشيئة الله اولا واخيرا وطلب منا تاجيل الامر وتركة بين يدى الله وان نعيش كما يحق لانجيل المسيح .*

*انصرفت مع زميلتى ونحن مصممان على الارتباط مهما كان الثمن . تقابلنا كثيرا واهملنا دراستنا كثيرا وظهرت النتيجة اخر العام ورسبنا كثيرا!*

*استيقظ ضميرى وكذلك زميلتى وعند رجوعى من الكلية وقراءة اسمى فى كشف الراسبين وجدت ابى الكاهن فى الطريق فصرخت : لم اخلق لاجلها فهم الكاهن كل شىء !*

*بكيت فى الشارع امامة وقدمت توبة امينة وانهيت العلاقة تماما وطلبت من ابى الكاهن ان يحذر كل شاب وشابة بقصتى *
تحذير : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة **
(مت26:16)
*

قصة من باقة قصص بستان التائبين 
للقمص شاروبيم يعقوب ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

* 


 

شكرا

جدا

جدا

جدا


موضوع

مميز جدا

ومجهود

رائع جدا

أم النور تباركك




 

​*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

شو بدي قول حتى قول

موضوع عقدني بجد

الف شكر على مجهودك المميز

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

مجهود فوق الرائع 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## tenaaaa (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

جميل فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: التوبة :ملف كامل (متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة )*

ساكمل هذا الموضوع بموضوع متلازم مع سر التوبة 
وهو سر الاعتراف 
وما لة وما علية 

وساضع لينك الموضوع هنا 

لمن يحب المتابعة 





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130530


----------

